# Convict Kush!!!~~~~~1200 watt grow!!!



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

To start THANKS to Fditty the creator of this notorious strain!!!! 

Details:
3rd grow. Convict Kush. Very fast grower. 55-58 days. Medium height. Great yeild. VERY much Indica, couch melter fo sho! 


Genetics~ 
LA Con x Power Kush
Veg.~ 
400 M.H.
Flowering~
800- 1200 H.P.S. & M.H. 
Area~
10 sq. foot closet!!!
Soil grow~
T.B.D.

Questions & comments welcome as always!!!! 









Future  (pics courtesy of Fditty) BTW I will be posting plenty of updates!! with pics and possibly vids!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Edit!! Ur goofy as shit bro!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Yeah baby! But its called Convict Kush! All good! Excited!!!!!!!!!'


lmfao, way to stay anonymous,


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Heheheh


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

fditty, u got any pics of what ppl can expect to see?!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup!!! Hang on....


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

This is 2 1/2 weeks into flower. Shes a eater. Dont let her intimidate u.








Out of 20 f2's grown out. No hermies. But after takin these pix im fucked!

This was from this morning...







This is a mom, I name Valtrex. Shes was VERY bushy(til I took clones this Am ) nice tight node spacing.






The babies!!!







In 3gallon pots, I have gotten AT LEAST 2 1/2 oz each plant. The buds can tend to purple and orange up, very nicely!! This is a shitty pix, but it was off of a lower branch..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

fuck im phyched!!! 2 1/2 weeks! crazy amount of budding!!! btw stole a pic for the intro post


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

lol i think i was suppose to use the new blog feature...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Not sure what soil ur gonna use. But earthworm castings are always a plus. But anything with a high N is good to.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

i always use ff big bloom loaded in earthworm castings.. I wont use the same soil as "the fab 5.." Most likely, now that its getting nice out again, ill go to the hydro store and pick up some f.f. ocean forest.. believe me the fab. 5 are N hogs, Im ready for it


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

mavs dont play tonight do they? btw, lol, are we gonna chat in this thread?! if so, I have a feeling its gonna beat "the fab 5" in posts


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Doubt it will beat the Fab 5. Its ur thread. U call the rules. Heres a pix I had in the Rosemary grow. These were 3 weeks from harvest.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

JN811 said:


> mavs dont play tonight do they? btw, lol, are we gonna chat in this thread?! if so, I have a feeling its gonna beat "the fab 5" in posts


 Naw, Utah- Denver, Utah23-Denver22 1st qt. Mavs? The fuck?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

yea im watching the denver game.. Mav are my team now that the bulls are out...actually bulls were never my team.. I knew they wouldnt make it anywhere...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

surprised no ones here yet!! wtf! where u guys at!!! o yea, if its my rules its a chatting thread if u cant tell


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

There a young team. Just wait! I want Denver all the way! Ever since Joe Dumars passed on Melo, for Darko Milicic and traded Chauncey.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

fuck dude, they honestly shoulda just not contended in the playoffs (the bulls) and got the draft pick! coulda got an All star! Wade or maybe Lebron... rather than competing against lebron.....


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Im just hoping Detroit has a plan. We gave away everything. I dont even know the names of the new players. Denver should just be the Denver Pistons. Billups, Anthony, Affalo. Shit! Ur right, where is evryone?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

yea wtf is detroit doing? going with a young team? I dunno, they had an old team though, prob. trying to start over.. Im gonna look up who they have now.. btw I LOVE PLAYOFF B.B.!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

oh shit u got ben gordon! streaky player but good when hot, and Ben Wallace! 2 old Bulls!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Old Bulls! Old Rip Hamilton, Old Tayshaun Prince. And a gang of youngins! Hope they were clearing cap room for Wade Cause Labron isnt coming to the D!


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 28, 2010)

celtics yaaaaa baby.. rondo be runnin shit


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Awwww shit! Bean Town? Mannnnnn


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 28, 2010)

lol yesssssir.. cant wait for the cavs series! you guys see lebron shoot that lefty free throw? ut ohhhhh lol


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

YUP, saw that shit... I doubt wades gonna wanna come to det. either .. sorry fditty.. so are you our first subscriber auto?


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 28, 2010)

yo wade was really talkin to his hand tho on game 4 at miami lol he got clowned hard for that shit ova here haha... he was on fire tho and hes the only reason why they won that game, but dude your down 3-0 in the series cmon lol


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

alright im out gotta get back to hw.. hope to see some subscribers when I get back!!!!


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

As always im down to ride on this one. Very interesting strain. I want some >.>


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

! our first subscriber!! glad to have you port!!


----------



## blaze1camp (Apr 29, 2010)

same here looks and sounds like some bomb...damn JN you stay busy my man...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice to have you too blaze!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

btw guys im uploading the first hq video to "The Fab 5" come check it out its taking me30 min. to upload.......


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 29, 2010)

Fuck Boston! And Wade better not leave!......oh ya I'm subbed! Would love too watch this new strain grow!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Narco naps rule!!! Hq vid? Here i come.


----------



## cph (Apr 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see how this one turns out!!

I'm loaded and ready to go.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ooohhh shit! Me and cph might have to do a Cabelas meet up!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

glad to have all of you !!!!


----------



## cph (Apr 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Ooohhh shit! Me and cph might have to do a Cabelas meet up!


I think you're right ditty!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

stole ur signature fditty


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

shit dude, it dont work though.....


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

All good! Try doin that on ur phone. Took a while


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh shit! I forgot to add the link   No wonder i had a few PM's askin where this was! Stonerrrrrrr


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

it was working yesterday.. Ive had that happen to me b4 too..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Fixed it.......


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

stole it again... damn this video it taking FOREVER............


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well look on the bright side maybe once its done if I like it youll get to hear me spit that song


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

hahahahaha i got a new song coming


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

You bout done with that paper btw?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

just emailed it but i dont got either of those accounts or a mic.


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

PM me so we dont make this thread massive >.>


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Oh shit! I forgot to add the link   No wonder i had a few PM's askin where this was! Stonerrrrrrr


HERE I GO!!!! 

Bout time you fixed that shit lol!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 29, 2010)

here to check out the infamous fditty strain... did you steal cuttings from his house and run?  He said nug exchange only  butttt I'd be down for some nug exchange with cardholders or caregivers. Subscribed.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> HERE I GO!!!!
> 
> Bout time you fixed that shit lol!


 Ma bad! U shoulda told me, it was a broken link!  Thx for joinin


Someguy15 said:


> here to check out the infamous fditty strain... did you steal cuttings from his house and run?  He said nug exchange only  butttt I'd be down for some nug exchange with cardholders or caregivers. Subscribed.


I broke my rules, J can grow and document, like a muthfucka. Plus, we go wayyyy back Welcome to the grow tho!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

U soak those good?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

yes mother...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol! U need to study! Hangin out with these young whipper-snappers online. Drawing, when u should b writing papers. And take out ur trash. Spray ur room, smells like wacky tobacey, and Slim-Jims!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

ahahhahahahahahha dude my place is straight nasty right now.. it smells like a combo of cat shit, regular tobackey, wackey tobackey, and a variety of food i havent cleaned since finals started  but IM DONE with finals for the weeked!!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

ur right though, im gonna clean this place right now!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

for those of you not sub'd to "the fab 5" heres a vid i shot today [youtube]8kxkZfDwQ6Y[/youtube]


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Ma bad! U shoulda told me, it was a broken link!  Thx for joinin


I did tell you lol put a message on your message board


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh yeah im a lil forgetful. I have left my wallet at home, the last 4x ive been out. Cinnamon Toast Crunch fuchn up my memory!!


----------



## Michiganman247 (Apr 29, 2010)

Damn how did I miss this. That strain looks awesome!!! Definitely check this one out...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

^^^^It just opened last night. Seeds aint even popped yet. Plenty of time for horseplay!!!


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 29, 2010)

gotta love the name too!!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

^^^^ Oh shit, SICC done entered. NO PRESSURE J


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

I also crossed my La Con male with Royal Kush. Royal and Power are the same genes (afghan x skunk1). I havnt tried those yet. I like my Power better than my Royal anyways. Better smoke, better yield. Plus I had 3 Powers to choose from, vs 1 Royal.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

^^^ hahaha glad to have all of you!!! Ill make ya proud


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Lol! U need to study! Hangin out with these young whipper-snappers online. Drawing, when u should b writing papers. And take out ur trash. Spray ur room, smells like wacky tobacey, and Slim-Jims!!!


And slim Jim's lmao!!!!


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wassup sicc! Small forum huh?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

^^lol yeah 

Im lookin forward to this Convict Kush


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok folks heres the game plan. Im going to start them off in some of the soil that I have left over from the Fab 5 in party cups once they sprout. I will then go get some FFOF, perilite, and some new FF veg nutes.. They will be vegged under 200 watts of 5000k cfls for the first week. THEN, I will take down the M.H. and probably pic up a new bulb cause it needs it.. I will actually be vegging with 400 watt m.h. and 200 watt 5000k cfls most likely 18/6. The second the Fab 5 is ready for harvest I will put them into flowering, I would expect 4-5 weeks or so... Then they will recieve the same flowering lighting as the Fab 5 800 watts hps 400 watts MH.. I will use 800 watts 8 hours a day and 1200 watts the other 4... If anyones interested I use botanicare, FF, and Earth juice nutes.. well thats all i can think of for now.. just want everyone to see the direction im heading with this


----------



## ganjaluvr (Apr 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Lol! U need to study! Hangin out with these young whipper-snappers online. Drawing, when u should b writing papers. And take out ur trash. Spray ur room, smells like wacky tobacey, and Slim-Jims!!!



heh hey.. don't threaten me with a good time.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

lol almost 100 posts in one day... thats gotta be a journal record!!! and fditty, i dunno if it keeps up at this pace i think it may beat the Fab 5!! 1100 posts!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like how ur thinkin!!!! Ur gonna have a gooood summer!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> heh hey.. don't threaten me with a good time.


Yeah right? That is a good time Bit I think he said it also smells like cat piss and whiskey? Sorta fun, minus the cat dank


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Ok folks heres the game plan. Im going to start them off in some of the soil that I have left over from the Fab 5 in party cups once they sprout. I will then go get some FFOF, perilite, and some new FF veg nutes.. They will be vegged under 200 watts of 5000k cfls for the first week. THEN, I will take down the M.H. and probably pic up a new bulb cause it needs it.. I will actually be vegging with 400 watt m.h. and 200 watt 5000k cfls most likely 18/6. The second the Fab 5 is ready for harvest I will put them into flowering, I would expect 4-5 weeks or so... Then they will recieve the same flowering lighting as the Fab 5 800 watts hps 400 watts MH.. I will use 800 watts 8 hours a day and 1200 watts the other 4... If anyones interested I use botanicare, FF, and Earth juice nutes.. well thats all i can think of for now.. just want everyone to see the direction im heading with this


Sounds good man, i like your plan.
What does having more watts at the end of the light cycle do for the budz?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

^^^^ as long as the census bereau doesnt come back!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

I really think it helps reach deep into the canopy and ripen the lower buds that get less attention.. I wish I had room for som under lighting but my closet is too small.. This is the first grow Ive done it but I usually actually do 1200 first thing in the morning so you cant see light outside through my curtains.. plus i kinda feel it more closely replicates nature, being brightest early in the day.. I really cant tell you the overall effect for sure but i feel like its helping  I do it like that also cause 1200 watts is a TON of heat without cooltubes.. which hopefully Ill be able to create soon enough


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Yeah right? That is a good time Bit I think he said it also smells like cat piss and whiskey? Sorta fun, minus the cat dank


ahahaha cat shit not piss... Im gonna change the litter box now..


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

JN811 said:


> I really think it helps reach deep into the canopy and ripen the lower buds that get less attention.. I wish I had room for som under lighting but my closet is too small.. This is the first grow Ive done it but I usually actually do 1200 first thing in the morning so you cant see light outside through my curtains.. plus i kinda feel it more closely replicates nature, being brightest in the morning.. I really cant tell you the overall effect for sure but i feel like its helping  I do it like that also cause 1200 watts is a TON of heat without cooltubes.. which hopefully Ill be able to create soon enough



Oh ok haha, i figured it was between something like the natural thing or it being alot of heat.
Gonna be some killer buds for sure. How many gallons will the be transplanted to from the party cups?


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 29, 2010)

sift sift


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

SICC";4099259]Oh ok haha said:


> View attachment 908731 sift sift


hahahahahhahaha I actually dont ever do that.. I just dump it.. Im too lazy to do it like that.. I let her shit in it for a month then just replace it..


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 29, 2010)

lmao ^^^ ya that cat shit smells raunchy as fuck especially if its been there awhile ughhhh


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

J, tell ur cousins they cant just show up at my house!


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 29, 2010)

Hahahahahaha....... WTF!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> lmao ^^^ ya that cat shit smells raunchy as fuck especially if its been there awhile ughhhh


cat never smells but her name is "stinkrat" but yea once I can smell her shit i replace it



Fditty00 said:


> J, tell ur cousins they cant just show up at my house!


ahahahah, dude ive never seen someone get SOOOO much use outta there iphone!!


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 29, 2010)

this thread rocks lmao


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> J, tell ur cousins they cant just show up at my house!


anyways im pretty sure that Newports cousin


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

iPod now! I went Verizon. Hate this Env3.<<<Free Waitin for them to get the 4g HD now. I got a 16g iPod touch tho. Just no camera but i can send from my phone-to-photobucket. Then open with iPod. Sheeesh, regeister all that?

^^^all of that, cause im to lazy to clean,sweep, update my PC.


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 29, 2010)

i got the envy touch im not really feelin it either , although i just got a software update and web is much smoother


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

lol lazieness seems to be a common theme of us stoners  p.s. im too lazy to see if i spelled lazieness correct...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

dude, y didnt u wait till the Iphone was released for verizon? coulda saved u lots of $$ if u got the promo..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

i got the htc touch.... what a PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> this thread rocks lmao


Just wait til we actually grow somthin! Them beans aint even been soakin but 24hrs lolol. Try readin The Fab 5 thread. Just stand over the kitty litter box. Youll piss urself.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> cause im to lazy to clean,sweep, update my PC.



lol thats what i was like with this PC, i just got it bac working a couple weeks ago, i was on that shitty laptop, i finally took it down to staples and the rest is history


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

lol the Fab 5 is full of nonsense but I tell ya the way this thread is getting off topic its gonna SMASH the fab 5 in posts!! o shit post #101, not even 24 hours!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

JN811 said:


> dude, y didnt u wait till the Iphone was released for verizon? coulda saved u lots of $$ if u got the promo..


Cause it was free$$$ and he added a free upgrade anytime to my acct. I went to school with him. So as soon as it comes out. Ill get promo price. Plus, hell buy mine back..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

^^^ nice~! WTF FUCKING MAVS!!!! dirks got 4 fouls already down 13!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4099364]lol thats what i was like with this PC, i just got it bac working a couple weeks ago, i was on that shitty laptop, i finally took it down to staples and the rest is history [/QUOTE]

Only thing i get online for is RIU or Amazon. Spankwire is free on iPod/iPhone. I just cant take quality pics without uploading, from PC. But im thinkin about the eye-fi memory card. That way i can still take good pics, but have em transfered to PB wirelessly. LAZY!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

S.A. is a LOCK, essé


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

ahhaha mcdysses tried to get dirk to foul him and got called for the loose ball foul... only down 8 now!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

fucking DIRK!!!!! nailed the 3!!! 5 points! lock... hahahaha..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

[youtube]wAsrIyK9zJA[/youtube] thats whats gonna happen to Dirk!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

hahaha spankwire

The Nuggets are killin me


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Travel!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nuggets?? LA?? Warriors?? Imma Denver Pistons fan myself.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

dirks on FIRE!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

way this games going dallas got this on lock!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Throw this up, so its 'appears' theres some shit really hattnin!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

May sound weird, but i fucin hate the Lakers haha


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

I do too!!! I think alot of ppl do!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

They show Eva Longoria 1 mo time. And Spankwire is gettin turned on!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Cant stand the Lakers. Maybe just Kobe. Loved Magic! <<< Thats how I got this nasty cough lol


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

^^^^  fucking tony is a lucky bastard


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

who the baseball player


----------



## riddleme (Apr 29, 2010)

You guys are having too much fun !!!!

Please take a moment to help a fellow grower out 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/326438-calling-all-pros-does-36-a.html

it is a simple yes or no question


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Even Longoria^^^^ lolol


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

come the fuck on!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

riddleme said:


> You guys are having too much fun !!!!
> 
> Please take a moment to help a fellow grower out
> 
> ...


sorry i didnt even see u their riddleme!! I dunno if its that simple of yes or no.. If the plant is ready and mature, there is no need for it but it most likely will show sex... so id say no i suppose its not necessary.. but im no pro, just speaking from experience.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

riddleme said:


> You guys are having too much fun !!!!
> 
> Please take a moment to help a fellow grower out
> 
> ...


Whoa, it got quiet when u got techical. WHY....... SO........ SERIOUS???

Lol, welcome to join us Riddle. I said yes to be the odd man out. But I know it wont.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

mothafucker.... do the dam thang mavs!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

yea riddleme the more the merrier!!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Its a wrap! Parker! Mcdyess---Ex Piston!!


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 29, 2010)

Is D wade for sure leaving Miami?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

disappointed


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Its a wrap! Parker! Mcdyess---Ex Piston!!


this is playoff basketball son, shit aint over till its over!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

motha fucker!!! pass it right to him!!!!!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

ok its over


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

D. Wade is rumored to. Im leaving. Back in 3min......


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> D. Wade is rumored to. Im leaving. Back in 3min......


hahahahahahahah shes soo sexy! let me know if u find her on their


----------



## hardroc (Apr 29, 2010)

Just seen the link..........maybe wasn't the best time............Diddy going all spack wire on us......


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 29, 2010)

HAhaahahahaha!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Uhhh? What???? Had to wash my hands! Make a sam-ich What up Roc? Glad to see ya. Post what u want. Seeds r only 30hrs old Just dont get us closed..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

liar u made a sam-ich then washed ur hands


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ur right!! 


PBF, after i rubbed one out. I took a gander at ur journal, while i was droppin a duece. Sux bout the power outtage! 5 day?? Dayyyum Repped cause that SUX


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 29, 2010)

JN811 said:


> this is playoff basketball son, shit aint over till its over!!


 *6:34*


JN811 said:


> motha fucker!!! pass it right to him!!!!!!!


 6:35


JN811 said:


> ok its over


 6:36 lol talk about a play by play


JN811 said:


> liar u made a sam-ich then washed ur hands


 EWWWw

And you fucks need to chill out i just went to the store and already had 5 fucking pages to catch up on lol glad i caught thin one in the begin 14 pages in 1 day would never read this if it was a few days old would of been like nope fuck that to much to read ill just look at the pretty pics...... then 45 pages and no pics of the grow yet hahaha would be like ok FUCK THIS let me know when it breaks soil lol but i got lucky and caught it from the beging just cant sleep for the next couple months or be to much to read when i wake up


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

liar liar pants on fire 

04-29-2010 08:09 PM #139 
*JN811* 






View Profile 





View Forum Posts 





Private Message 





View Journal Entries 





View Articles 






Mr.Ganja *Mr. Ganja*




































 Join DateOct 2009LocationWithin time & spacePosts3,963Journal Entries3

*




*

liar u made a sam-ich then washed ur hands ​


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

i just finished watering and i gotta say, those are some of the FINEST bitches i ever did see!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys, need opinions of a bud I cut tonight... guess the weight over @ https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/298214-second-400w-mh-hps-journal-6.html#post4100031


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 29, 2010)

This journal is insane count me in!


----------



## Michiganman247 (Apr 29, 2010)

FUCK YEAH DITTY!! 40 post a page is bad ass!!! Thanks!!!

MAVS suck...dirk's a soft fag..

You can talk shit about the Pistons but they will have D-Wade and Bosh next year....


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

baddfrog0221 said:


> This journal is insane count me in!


Glad to have ya!!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry bout the quality. Im on a phone. This is why J is documentin this, cause I aint no good. But here it is anyway, my Youtube debut... [youtube]k-7E5wpC3qw&feature[/youtube]


----------



## JN811 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yawwwwnnn... ^^^^ gotta say pretty poor quality there ditty


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL


----------



## JN811 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ahahhahah didnt even notice you were talking in that... Damn dude u got Good bowel movements


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

Whore-izon only allows 30sec clips to b sent! And the pixel quality goes down. I had 6 good ones, but it kept sayin Maximum File Size reached! I miss my iPhone!!! 

Lol, i get munchies, eat alot= good BM's


----------



## JN811 (Apr 30, 2010)

i think if u annonce everytime ur shiting well hit 1000s posts by tomorrow


----------



## JN811 (Apr 30, 2010)

fuck guys its nice out!!! sorry but i aint gonna be on here long today... Im playing outside!!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 30, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Sorry bout the quality. Im on a phone. This is why J is documentin this, cause I aint no good. But here it is anyway, my Youtube debut...


 ROFL @ the narration


----------



## hardroc (Apr 30, 2010)

Ahahahahahaha, me too, you sound so hardcore Diddy lol



Someguy15 said:


> ROFL @ the narration


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 30, 2010)

LET'S GO RED WINGS!!!!!
LET'S GO RED WINGS!!!!!
LET'S GO RED WINGS!!!!!

Fuck San Jose!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hardcore??? Im just little ol Ditty, with a Coke and a Smile


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

baddfrog0221 said:


> LET'S GO RED WINGS!!!!!
> LET'S GO RED WINGS!!!!!
> LET'S GO RED WINGS!!!!!
> 
> Fuck San Jose!





Repped! I dont watch much hockey, but I still rep my Wangz!!


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 30, 2010)

Domination in the playoffs son. Phoenix had no chance!


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 30, 2010)

We should tear up San Jose we kicked there ass in the regular season and the team wasn't healthy then. Now they're on a rampage!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

lmfao Wangz

GO FLYERS


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sicc and his Philly shit! McNabb is gone now, now whut? Muh hahahaha


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

I got Philadelphia Love but ima California Thug 


McNabb is the homie, i still got mad love for him, i aint gonna rep Redskins tho, i cant wait until we play each other, thats gonna be a trip seeing that.

Kolb just better do a good fucing job on the season or ima call a hit on that fool haha. Idk how you can hand a franchise over to some bacup like it aint no thang.
First it was Dawkins, then Westbrook, and now McNabb, i still love the Eagles but damn


----------



## JN811 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mcnabb is a CHOKE artist


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

another McNabb hater lol 

NEXT!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 30, 2010)

nah im actually an eagles fan too.. just sad that he always chokes in the playoffs  Hopefully we can get a healty Bears this season though


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

oh haha, my bad, for reason people always got something to say about my Eagles


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 30, 2010)

Dol-Fan here....need to catch up on my off season though...


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

Im an ESPN addict


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 30, 2010)

Love ESPN but they hate on hockey like it doesn't even exist. I see a bunch of highlights from baseball games that NO ONE IS AT and then 5 minutes of hockey coverage every hour. It's the playoffs for god sake, wish the sport would get its own station. Here in Hockey Town winning is a tradition.

And we got Suh suck on that! EAT UM UP LIONS EAT UM UP!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

P.T.I. !!!! Reigns Supreme


Steelers fan, Rothlesberger fucked us,<< and everyone else


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gotta get the D wet in some teen pussy sometimes. They call him Big Ben for nothing I heard.... gross. Hope Charlie Batch comes up and fuckin wins the div.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

Charlie Batch!!! I hope he does somthin for us. Cause he was a joke, in Detroit I love the D, but was raised a Steeler fan


----------



## cph (Apr 30, 2010)

You know, that's how they grow us down here BIG! lol I grew up about 20 min from Big Ben, to bad he ended up being a dumbass....

I was raised a Clowns fan..... Now I'm a football fan and have my favorites, but generaly just want to watch a good game. So I don't watch Detriot very often. lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol, u cant! They are blacked out!! Except on thanksgiving. As long as the Fords own that team, they will never compete.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

peep my new journal 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/326705-400watts-runnin-grower-witta-aditude.html#post4102381


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 30, 2010)

Blacked out! don't bother paying for a ticket. The radio is still free.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 30, 2010)

So this is where the sick fucks are.. cool, subd'.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

Welcome, to the whorehouse! Beers in the fridge. Make urself at home


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

dont lay a hand on my High Lifes


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh! A new pix, a new grow. Sicc is stuntin right now No mo 40's?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

G'd up from the feet up

I still get the 40's, you can't you cant beat a 6 pack of 16 ounce cans for 5 bucs. 
either that or a 40 and a 24 ouncer of 211 Steel Reserves for 4.95 hahaha


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

U dont fucc around! U drank to blackout


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 30, 2010)

mann all u fools live round each other? comparing grows trying out each others strains hella jealous ha


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

U need to leave that iceblock, and come to the lower 48 brah!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 1, 2010)

damn glad i found this journal!!

and PTI is the shit, canucks are winning the cup watch out, fuckin stoked for it to happen thats my fav sport and team right there

cant believe the eagles traded dawkins or mcnabb, but they will always be my team


----------



## hardroc (May 1, 2010)

I'm with ya on the Canuck thing, they're going to take it all the way



HookedOnChronic said:


> damn glad i found this journal!!
> 
> and PTI is the shit, canucks are winning the cup watch out, fuckin stoked for it to happen thats my fav sport and team right there
> 
> cant believe the eagles traded dawkins or mcnabb, but they will always be my team


----------



## Fditty00 (May 1, 2010)

Oh shit!!! The Canadians arrived Its all bout the Wangz!


----------



## JN811 (May 1, 2010)

Ok fools im back.. Few have sprouted so far


----------



## Someguy15 (May 1, 2010)

Wait the grow is actually starting? why we on page 5 already lol


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 1, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Wait the grow is actually starting? why we on page 5 already lol


LMAO!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 1, 2010)

I NEVER fire up the PC! But if yall aint watchin yet, ATDHE.net


----------



## Someguy15 (May 1, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> I NEVER fire up the PC! But if yall aint watchin yet, ATDHE.net


 Good lookin, watching that shit now.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 1, 2010)

Fuck! Thats why there should be a NO ROUND LIMIT!! Mosley had his ass in the 2nd! Wtf?? Pac Man better take that drug test. That, or boxing is DEAD No one left to fight


----------



## hardroc (May 2, 2010)

I haven't followed boxing for a long time.........
Who's some of the new up and commers?


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

putting these bitches in soil.. from what I can see, most of them have sprouted!!  Ill post some pics within the hour!!!


----------



## newport78 (May 2, 2010)

Finally caught up >.> Just got back from my cuzzo's sorry I wasnt here J. Im innocent >.> it was kidnapping <.<


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

They better of sprouted! Lol



Roc, there are no upcomers in boxing. Thats why Pacquio vs. Mayweather is the only fight left Off to MMA!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

Pix?????????


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

sorry been busy adjusting my flowering set up i havent transplanted yet... ill get some soon


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

Transplanting now.. other pics of how my flower closet looks


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

Check out how i got this carbon filter hooked up


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

i got four fans now..... Really controlling the heat well... prob 75 degrees in their.. that big box fan for in.. two inline fans out and one pointed towards the lights


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

We have LIFT OFF! We at 7-10?? That Carb filter workin? I digz it


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

yea dude, i got odor control up the ass in here... i got febreez odor control, febreeze floor wash, carbon filter, extra bags of carbon, candles. insents, and axe


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

oh 7-10 germinated are you talking bout? I dunno for sure cause some of them are inside the pellet an i really cant tell for sure... I dont wanna fuck with them but ill let ya know


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

fuck just found a fungus gnat on one!!!!!!!! I really needa kill these fuckers now that i got younins in da house....


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

Axe! The best shit ive found, that is non-carbon, besides Ona Gel. Is Febreze car fresheners. The lil hockey pucks. Pina Colada! Shits been on top of my Grow Box for 2 months. Still smellin like a mixed drank


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

mission incomplete... I only had enough soil to transplant 6 of them.... all the ones i know sprouted.. Ill go get some tomorrow..


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

so far so good


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

Gnats? No soil? Awww shit! Lolol

I havnt stop laughin in 50minutes! Fuckin Family Guy


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Gnats? No soil? Awww shit! Lolol
> 
> I havnt stop laughin in 50minutes! Fuckin Family Guy


oh shit y am i not watching that!!! anyways, lol, Ive been busy  dont worry bout it they can start to grow in that pellet.. Ill get it tomorrow!


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

and about the fungus gnats.. I really dunno what i can do.. I dont wanna spray my flowering plants with any chemicals and neem oil isnt too effective on them.. Ive got the box fan pointed at the soil and the light producing heat down their now so hopefully itll help it dry out quicker and get rid of those fuckers..


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

and if you didnt like that news ur not gonna like this  Im going on a fishing trip this thursday till sunday  gonna catch me a stergon!  so the plants will be unattended for 4 days


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

Take em wit u! How u get a Sturgeon permit? AZAMAX for gnats, fuck Neem Oil. Check it out, u only need the small bottle tho..


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

shit dude.. im flat broke cant afford ANYTHING right now.. not working remember... late on my electricity too.. gotta get my company started


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

and i dont got a permit.. just catch and release.. ive never caught one before cause i havent gone fishing at this spot in Freemont, WI since i was younger but i remember the last one i saw caught took like 3 hours to reel in and was ove 5 feet..


----------



## D.tea (May 3, 2010)

Ha, took a risk and skipped to the last page, only to find that I haven't missed much at all!! Seems like I found an action packed thread. Not to mention some good lookin' green.

First time subee, but already very impressed!

Huzzah!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

^^^^ Welcome bro!


----------



## D.tea (May 3, 2010)

Ha, thanks. So, whats up? I've been up all night lurkin' and blazin'.

*Besides subin' to your thread and deciding I needed to get my own computer fixed so I can stop using the Office computer for lurking RIU, I've done nothing. Except a few good games of BF:BC2*


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

New toy!!!! Wife made me stop using the 1000w. So I moved to the 400w. That aint gonna cut it! Heres the new 600w! BIG ASS reflector,with the Upgraded 95,000 lumen bulb









J, I was thinkin. U might wanna run, just 1 400w. If ur leavin for 4 days. That way they dont dry out so fast.. Also, a good soakin to the babies..


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

yea ive been considering my options of how to do this.. ill let ya know what i decide.. just woke up..


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Ha, took a risk and skipped to the last page, only to find that I haven't missed much at all!! Seems like I found an action packed thread. Not to mention some good lookin' green.
> 
> First time subee, but already very impressed!
> 
> Huzzah!


welcome


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> New toy!!!! Wife made me stop using the 1000w. So I moved to the 400w. That aint gonna cut it! Heres the new 600w! BIG ASS reflector,with the Upgraded 95,000 lumen bulb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats wifeys problem with the 1000?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

To much energy, she knows I can grow my legal amount, without the 1000w, 3 fans, Carbonz, Dehumidifier, A/C! Gets costly quickly. Plus the clone chamber/heating pad, and Veg chamber. Ive cut down to vegg with Cfls. But I might bring the MH outta retirement soon


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> To much energy, she knows I can grow my legal amount, without the 1000w, 3 fans, Carbonz, Dehumidifier, A/C! Gets costly quickly. Plus the clone chamber/heating pad, and Veg chamber. Ive cut down to vegg with Cfls. But I might bring the MH outta retirement soon


ah i didnt know u were legal.. yea i feel ya on the energy.. four fans and 3 HID lights and 6 cfls is gonna be alot as well.. cfls just dont get the job done like a mh though


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

whats ur legal limit?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Im a caregiver to 1, and myself. So 5oz. And 24 plants. Michigan baby! U know im legal


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Im a caregiver to 1, and myself. So 5oz. And 24 plants. Michigan baby! U know im legal


5 oz and 24 plants!!!  what a contradiction..  so even if u werent a caregiver ud get 12 plants and 5oz?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Id get 2 lbz! tryin to stay in the 'legal' limits is a bitch! Tryin to get these plants down to a chop-a-week


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

im scribed for sure on this one. oh and Jn on that riddle, i knew it because ive heard it before haha


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

ahahahahah.... that what id imagine with what ur working with


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> im scribed for sure on this one. oh and Jn on that riddle, i knew it because ive heard it before haha


nice to have ya  yea man i saw ur post.. its a tricky one ill post it here.. dont tell the answer though... NO LOOKING THIS UP!!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

haha ok i wont.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Riddle of the Day:


Suppose you die and awaken in a room with two doors and one guard at each door. A voice speaks to you and tells you that one door leads to eternity in Heaven and one door leads to an eternity in Hell. You are allowed to approach a guard and ask him a question and only one question that will help you determine which door to choose since the doors are unlabeled and you are unable to look through a door before entering.

However, you are also told that one of the guards ALWAYS lies and one ALWAYS tells the truth, and you cannot know which one is which.

What question do you ask so that, no matter which guard you ask (remember, you CANNOT know which one you are asking), you get an answer that guarantees that you choose the correct door?

Remember, you must choose the door correctly that leads to Heaven.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

hey, Ditty. what does the Convict Kush taste like? i would assume like prison food haha. jp. but great looking plant. good job. what about trichome Prod.


----------



## zoso914 (May 3, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Riddle of the Day:
> 
> 
> Suppose you die and awaken in a room with two doors and one guard at each door. A voice speaks to you and tells you that one door leads to eternity in Heaven and one door leads to an eternity in Hell. You are allowed to approach a guard and ask him a question and only one question that will help you determine which door to choose since the doors are unlabeled and you are unable to look through a door before entering.
> ...


You reply to the closes one to you Which one would "he" pick (refering to the other guard if the one your asking the ? is a liar all the time he'll choose opposite and if you are talking to the one who always tells the truth he will also choose the opposite one because he knows that the other guard always lies, Capice.Than I would go through the door they didn't pick.LOL

Peace out,
zoso914


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

zoso914 said:


> You reply to the closes one to you Which one would "he" pick (refering to the other guard if the one your asking the ? is a liar all the time he'll choose opposite and if you are talking to the one who always tells the truth he will also choose the opposite one because he knows that the other guard always lies, Capice.Than I would go through the door they didn't pick.LOL
> 
> Peace out,
> zoso914


i think u cheated


----------



## zoso914 (May 3, 2010)

JN811 said:


> i think u cheated


WRONG IAnd Think before you speak I was first told that riddle in Soledad I was there in the 80's and it was two jesters one was a habitual liar the other never lied they were idetical looking like the doors and one stood in front of the door to Hell and the other stood in front of the door to Heaven and not knowing who was who you could only ask one Question and the answer given had to show you the right door. Key word SHOW you kind of like a tongue twister.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

zoso914 said:


> WRONG IAnd Think before you speak I was first told that riddle in Soledad I was there in the 80's and it was two jesters one was a habitual liar the other never lied they were idetical looking like the doors and one stood in front of the door to Hell and the other stood in front of the door to Heaven and not knowing who was who you could only ask one Question and the answer given had to show you the right door. Key word SHOW you kind of like a tongue twister.


well considering ur location says "hell" you obviously chose the wrong door.... HAHAHAHA.. and plz dont come into MY thread and be rude with me...


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

i dont think he was being rude, more like a bad choice of words..


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

ok well my bad if thats the case


----------



## zoso914 (May 3, 2010)

JN811 said:


> well considering ur location says "hell" you obviously chose the wrong door.... HAHAHAHA.. and plz dont come into MY thread and be rude with me...


Your funny my friend I'm an EX CON and I'm sorry if my choice of words is unliked I just don't like to be accused of somthing off the top. You are the one that posted the riddle I love riddles and Like I said I had heard that one in a different context before I didn't mean to seem rude and only had good things to say about your thread in my journal,"Northern Lights KC Brains",I had wanted to subscribe to your jibe,but it seems I gave out the wrong Vibe Peace out little bro I wish the best for your grow and I apoligize again for any bad feelings.

"Thats all I have to say about that"
(Forrest Gump)


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

anyways back to the journal... good news!!! 3 have sprouted from the soil!!!! Bad News: 4 have not done anything yet... with the other 3 germinated just not outta the soil yet.. heres some pics..

have to look VERY carefully but u can see the lil buggers


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

zoso914 said:


> Your funny my friend I'm an EX CON and I'm sorry if my choice of words is unliked I just don't like to be accused of somthing off the top. You are the one that posted the riddle I love riddles and Like I said I had heard that one in a different context before I didn't mean to seem rude and only had good things to say about your thread in my journal,"Northern Lights KC Brains",I had wanted to subscribe to your jibe,but it seems I gave out the wrong Vibe Peace out little bro I wish the best for your grow and I apoligize again for any bad feelings.
> 
> "Thats all I have to say about that"
> (Forrest Gump)


ahahha yea sorry man, I was just arguing with some guy in another thread.. i appologize.. didnt mean to jump to conclusions just get confused sometimes when reading online cause you dunno the context...


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

zoso914 said:


> Your funny my friend I'm an EX CON and I'm sorry if my choice of words is unliked I just don't like to be accused of somthing off the top. You are the one that posted the riddle I love riddles and Like I said I had heard that one in a different context before I didn't mean to seem rude and only had good things to say about your thread in my journal,"Northern Lights KC Brains",I had wanted to subscribe to your jibe,but it seems I gave out the wrong Vibe Peace out little bro I wish the best for your grow and I apoligize again for any bad feelings.
> 
> "Thats all I have to say about that"
> (Forrest Gump)




Zoso! What up? J can be a little moody sometimes. Welcome to say


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Wait! U pulled them out of the rooters, then trans into soil?


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

lol I can.. ill admit it  I was just in the dumbest argument though... Fditty was it you that said that pointing a fan towards stems wont make them stronger???


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Wait! U pulled them out of the rooters, then trans into soil?


no dude.. just left them in their.. see  howd u draw that conclusion.. internet can be confusing is what im saying


----------



## zoso914 (May 3, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ahahha yea sorry man, I was just arguing with some guy in another thread.. i appologize.. didnt mean to jump to conclusions just get confused sometimes when reading online cause you dunno the context...


Thats KOOL bro I'm scribed and by the way you should make this thread a sticky it definitely sets some records for post in a day

Peace out 
zoso914 I'm in Hell because I live in Coachella Valley Just had the festival.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

zoso914 said:


> Thats KOOL bro I'm scribed and by the way you should make this thread a sticky it definitely sets some records for post in a day
> 
> Peace out
> zoso914 I'm in Hell because I live in Coachella Valley Just had the festival.


looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Coachella! I got a few females from back from HS that live out that way. Sent me a bunch of pics, of them toppless at that huge concert!


J, i always put a small fan on youngins, to strenghen the plant. So were at 3-10? FUCK! I had a 1000% batting avg.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

itll be 6/10 at least by tonight.,.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

nothing i can do but do my best


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Kool. I aint scuuuured. I just wanna see Stability out of those females. Ive only had 3 phenos. 1 of which could have been the same as another. I did it in a diff size pot (5gal) vs the others(3gal)


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

so which would u recommend for them? 3 or 5?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

5 if u can! Always shoot for the sky but space might hinder that. Id wait to see sex. Then decide. Depends how many fems u get. How much  u want


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

I got them on the top rack of my flowering closet right now so they are getting just enough light im thinkin... once the lights turn off Ill put the under the cfls in my other closet....


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> hey, Ditty. what does the Convict Kush taste like? i would assume like prison food haha. jp. but great looking plant. good job. what about trichome Prod.


It has a small hint of lemon, then it goes to... Just sweet, if that makes sense, like good sugar water with a lemon slice. The Thrics are CRAZY! If u look a Howak47 pics of Power Kush, and SICC's pix of LA..... Or like James Franco saidSaul: This is like if that Blue Oyster shit met that Afghan Kush I had, and they had a baby. And then, meanwhile, that crazy Northern Light stuff I had and the Super Red Espresso Snowflake met and had a baby. And by some miracle, those two babies met and f**ked, this would the shit that they birthed.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> It has a small hint of lemon, then it goes to... Just sweet, if that makes sense, like good sugar water with a lemon slice. The Thrics are CRAZY! If u look a Howak47 pics of Power Kush, and SICC's pix of LA..... Or like James Franco saidSaul: This is like if that Blue Oyster shit met that Afghan Kush I had, and they had a baby. And then, meanwhile, that crazy Northern Light stuff I had and the Super Red Espresso Snowflake met and had a baby. And by some miracle, those two babies met and f**ked, this would the shit that they birthed.


you just blew my fuckin mind man


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Ayyy SICC, if u still have ur LA harvest pix, would u PLZzzz smack them with it!

Ill try to find Howak's


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Looks sic!!!!  how much you yield off that party cup?


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

It was almost 20 G's, i cant remember the exact weight, it was some really good smoke too, i miss it 
But thats why im growing my last seed of her


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Good look bro! The LA description says its a average yeilder. But as u can see^^^ 20gz off a 16oz party cup and I remember him smokin some nugs off it, before harvest Had to EDIT! I cant help but smile everytime I look at that plant. I still cruz by that thread just to look.



Dont HATE


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

haha and mine was with parrots.


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

lol i used top cop bootleg DVD's all the time


----------



## SensiStan (May 3, 2010)

HAHA love this thread you guys are a laugh  that Kush looks lethal i want some  subscribed - just because you guys provide entertainment for me while my babies grow haha.

Im also doing a nice indica grow in some soil so looking forward to seeing some sprouts, amongst the hilarity  if you want check out my thread - Scroungers Guide to the Stealth Cabinet


----------



## cph (May 3, 2010)

Should be a good movie! As long as it isn't a movie theater recording! I hate when some one tells me it's a DVD copy and it isn't!! I got 2012 when it first came out the quality was HORRIBLE!! I'll never get another from that guy.

Good to see there really is some growing going on in here!! lol Looks good J, I'm looking forward to seeing ditty's creation grow!


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

yea dude i saw that on thepiratebay.org.. im pretty sure its not a dvdsreener its a cam..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Its clear. Its a screener. <<<< What they send to critics, late night talk shows. I just hope it complete, not like Wolverine was, with missing CGI and wires everywhere... Imma blaze out and watch tonite.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

i dug around in the soil tab and at least 2 others are germinated  just slower


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Its clear. Its a screener. <<<< What they send to critics, late night talk shows. I just hope it complete, not like Wolverine was, with missing CGI and wires everywhere... Imma blaze out and watch tonite.


well in that case im gonna hunt it down.. yea i saw that wolverine too..


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

only screener thats available seems to be in spanish  no comprende..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Sucks ser tú!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

daaaaaaaaaaaamn. thats insane. I want some. haha sooo basically you have the equivalent of pineapple express by what you are saying haha. man, i bought this sack off this guy, who looked identical to James Franco. except he hadnt seen the movie. but im liking the convict kush. hey ditty, do you think it is indica dom? with that short flowering i would assume so. you may have said this already. haha anyway i can get any of these beans? jp. but for real if you know of a way, then my next grow is going to be a perpetual, and would definitely mother the more vigorous of the pack.


----------



## Delux83 (May 3, 2010)

ah man i fucking miss bootlegs and shit i dont hear bout non of that shit up here. and you can still buy VHS tapes here freaking insane lol


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaamn. thats insane. I want some. haha sooo basically you have the equivalent of pineapple express by what you are saying haha. man, i bought this sack off this guy, who looked identical to James Franco. except he hadnt seen the movie. but im liking the convict kush. hey ditty, do you think it is indica dom? with that short flowering i would assume so. you may have said this already. haha anyway i can get any of these beans? jp. but for real if you know of a way, then my next grow is going to be a perpetual, and would definitely mother the more vigorous of the pack.


 Srry bro! No trading or selling beans of any kind, on the forums.....



Delux83 said:


> ah man i fucking miss bootlegs and shit i dont hear bout non of that shit up here. and you can still buy VHS tapes here freaking insane lol


 hahahaha thats fuxd up! Told u to get out that ICEBOX!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

haha ya i know, i was just playing. plus isnt this a role playing site anyways?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

just download it online. i think i may search for it in a little bit.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

ok since im being a lazy ass ill post some pics of the fab five in five min.. if anyones interested


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha ya i know, i was just playing. plus isnt this a role playing site anyways?


Lol, all Bondage here!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

hahahh ROFL. i cant believe how this thread has blown up. craziness


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

Aight, this week 3 or sumthin


----------



## highflyby (May 4, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Aight, this week 3 or sumthin


Damn son...how have I not known about this thread......scribed and +rep 

-HfB


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2010)

Lookin good ditty


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 4, 2010)

WATS UP EVERYONE!! i guess i have been missing it! lol. i dont check the new post very often now.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Damn son...how have I not known about this thread......scribed and +rep
> 
> -HfB


U been MIA. Welcome back!



SICC";4119232]Lookin good ditty[/QUOTE] Thanks dude said:


> WATS UP EVERYONE!! i guess i have been missing it! lol. i dont check the new post very often now.


 It lives!!!


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

ahhhh Fuzzys here!!!!!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 4, 2010)

INDEED!! convic looks like some dankees, ill keep my eye open in the clubs over here fer it. anyone know where i can find some??


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

no idea... gotta ask fditty bout that one

9 have sprouted so far!!!!!


----------



## hardroc (May 4, 2010)

WOW this is a hard thread to keep up on 
leave it for half a day and you get 10 pages to read.


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

omg.. we are already almost on 300 posts... and seeds just germinated


----------



## Delux83 (May 4, 2010)

hardroc said:


> WOW this is a hard thread to keep up on
> leave it for half a day and you get 10 pages to read.


I know what your talking about sunday was a hardcore recovering day for me get on yester day first unread was page 17 out of 28 lol i know one thing dont need to watch sports center just read up on here


----------



## zoso914 (May 4, 2010)

JN811 said:


> you just blew my fuckin mind man


 
Ditto on that one I must say Ditty you have a excellent way with words I'm impressed I could listen to you rap all day long And "J",your not so bad yourself bro we just had a rough start ,but I can tell your an awesome dude takes a big man to admit his faults to another man especially a stranger. You are unique my friend and I'm very glad to have encountered you. I just have one small Question for you two on my grow Northernlights KC Brains She is in a 2 gallon pot right now and starting her 7th node of growth,I want at least 17" long or tall plant before I begin to flower and just want to know if I should size up to 3 or 5 gallon size pot?Any help on this matter would be Appreciated with REPS+++ if I haven't allready did so.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

Ditty + CONvict+ Nice day+ windows closed, while taking a Narco-nap = STA
NKY Muthafucn Ditty!



Zoso. LST is the only way to be positive. Depends on ur pheno, lights, blah-blah. Check Hardroc or FuzzyBudz journals. They doods tie bitches up fo' real!!


----------



## highflyby (May 4, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Ditty + CONvict+ Nice day+ windows closed, while taking a Narco-nap = STA
> NKY Muthafucn Ditty!
> 
> 
> ...


A little off topic....but ditty you need to log on xbox live son....lol

And hell yeah, NOTHING better than LST, but thats all in my opinion


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

I know, i know. If u thought I was bad then, a 2 month downtime really hurts! Its just been nice out Playin ball and golf son!!


----------



## zoso914 (May 4, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Ditty + CONvict+ Nice day+ windows closed, while taking a Narco-nap = STA
> NKY Muthafucn Ditty!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Bro I will.WOW #300


----------



## highflyby (May 4, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> I know, i know. If u thought I was bad then, a 2 month downtime really hurts! Its just been nice out Playin ball and golf son!!


hahaha hell yeah...I took some time off myself...trying to find a way to move sooner than planned....so I can get my grow going again  (legally that is)


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

zoso914 said:


> Ditto on that one I must say Ditty you have a excellent way with words I'm impressed I could listen to you rap all day long And "J",your not so bad yourself bro we just had a rough start ,but I can tell your an awesome dude takes a big man to admit his faults to another man especially a stranger. You are unique my friend and I'm very glad to have encountered you. I just have one small Question for you two on my grow Northernlights KC Brains She is in a 2 gallon pot right now and starting her 7th node of growth,I want at least 17" long or tall plant before I begin to flower and just want to know if I should size up to 3 or 5 gallon size pot?Any help on this matter would be Appreciated with REPS+++ if I haven't allready did so.


thanks dude, Im only human..  Id def. recommend transplanting before flowering. Def. will help it grow bigger and will be alot easier to do while the plants are still small.. Id say go with 5. Glad to help. No rep necessary


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

ok fools, Im going back outside its too damn nice out and the bitches are out in SKIRTS!!! thats how I know Its officially summer!!!


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 4, 2010)

I love them short shorts and mini skirts!


----------



## Delux83 (May 4, 2010)

trying to figure out why i moved to alaks again lol cant seem to be able to come up with anything atm


----------



## zoso914 (May 4, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> trying to figure out why i moved to alaks again lol cant seem to be able to come up with anything atm


I know what you mean brother too extreme.


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

Alaska!!! sorry dude that sux.. no girls in skirts for you... this one girl i dated last summer had DD and always wore mini skirts!ez acess.. good times..


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

anytyways... anybody wanna see how these lil runts are doing and how i got em set up right now??? Let me make dinner, wish my grandmother a happy bday, and then ill post some pics of whats up..


----------



## cph (May 4, 2010)

Bring on the pics!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> trying to figure out why i moved to alaks again lol cant seem to be able to come up with anything atm


 U should b glad u aint in the lower Midwest tho, they got fucked up, by that storm!


zoso914 said:


> I know what you mean brother too extreme.


U in Alaska too??

Highfly, movin outta FLA? Fuch that! Where u goin thats 'medically freindly?' NJ?



Was golfin in the back yard. Puppy started pukin profusely. Then came the buckets of drool. Then the watery eyes. Had to go to the Urgent Care Vet. $293 for a Xray, and a Anti-Nauseau shot. Couldnt find anything in his stomach. If he starts yakin after the shot wears off. We got problems. Like the $293 wasnt already a PROBLEM! Thats ALOT of Sub Soil Mix!!


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

here is there set up temporarily.. im gonna set the cfls up in a min.. btw.. all but one germinated and I cant seem to find that seed  I dunno what happened to it....


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

btw that mh is usually on.. i left them in the closet last night when the lights were off which is y they stretched a bit.. what can i say.. im lazy.. ill set it up tonight for sure though. im gonna keep them in the flowering closet during the day though till they get too big..


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

^^^ my logic behind that is the big plants will help raise the youngins  My apartment and outside my window stinks terrible.. Im gonna stock up on insents.. they give me headaches but its better than being behind bars..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

Ur gonna stretch em. That much light is TOO much fur babiez. IMO


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ^^^ my logic behind that is the big plants will help raise the youngins  My apartment and outside my window stinks terrible.. Im gonna stock up on insents.. they give me headaches but its better than being behind bars..


Like the boy raised by wolfz?? Lol

Yeah, we dont need u in the pokie! Get u a carbon filter! U got the fans....


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

nah dude, its really not that bright down their.. believe me Im keeping my eyes on them and if notice anything wrong i will pull em immediately.. i usually veg under a 400 watt and they are just fine.. and y would it stretch em? Im confused


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

i made a carbon filter  hahahah didnt u see the folgers filter  I would but i dont got ANY cash right now..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 4, 2010)

ya me too. shouldnt, it keep em from stretching.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

Cause that light is so far away. They luv that floro, cfl, up in there vagg. It might work for u. Ive had 8 nodes in 7" with Cfls. COMPACT lil bushes.


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

Far away??? how much closer u want it??? its like 1 foot away....


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

fditty ur like the father whos never around telling me how to raise my children  jp haha im doing my best possible dude. trust me they will grow better in their than with just 170 watts of cfls.. plus i wanna ripen my lower buds right now so i figure i can kill 2 birds with one stone.. like i said theyll be under cfls 12 hours a day and in their the other 12..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

Its all good. You got plenty of room in there after harvest. Even if they stretch a lil. There VERY indica-ish. They stay semi-short. Ur doin good! 9-10 is impressive. That makes these f2's 29-30. Thats better than Greenhouse! Lol


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

lol im gonna be honest here... lol i was watering the pellets and it is possible that one bean fell out.. cause i cant find one in the pellet  so ur still 100%... lol sorry, my bad.


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

or possibly im wrong.. ima crack that pellet open if it doesnt pop by tomorrow and ill let ya know..


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

alright ur still 100% i just cracked it open.. Im going to see if maybe I put 2 seeds in one pellet which may also be possible. I was stoned...


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

Heheh, im happy @ 29-30! If one went AWOL, bonus


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

alright heres what im veging with for night time..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 4, 2010)

lloks good. and that light that far away shouldnt strethc em, if it does should be minimal. whats the wattage on it?


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> lloks good. and that light that far away shouldnt strethc em, if it does should be minimal. whats the wattage on it?


i know dude.. i actually only used four cause the lights were touching each other and i smelled burning..... heres a pic.. also the extension chord isnt long enough so i cant close my closet door... to sleep  here it is till i take down the m.h. oh almost forgot they are 27 watt 5000k.. ill switch to my other extension chord tomorrow to one that can handle all 6


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

p.s. dont tell chandlers banquet


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 4, 2010)

how far is it away from em? should be about 4-6 inches from tops of seedlings,6-8 max. oh and if you want, i just posted up a bunch of pictures after their dark period, they have shot up quite a bit.


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

they are about 5-6 inches away but im not fucking with it anymore tonight.. tired and been watering the plants and setting that up for the past 2 hours.. im done. theyll be just fine.. Ive grown like 30+ seedlings by now and they always are...  check out the fab 5 or sw ice


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 5, 2010)

haha im not doubting you one bit JN, just an observation and trying to help a fellow grower lol. but im jealous you have those convict kush and blackberry kush. those looke and sound so tasty


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

aprreciate the advice...blackberry kush? sounds good  but im not growing that


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

mothers protecting the youngins


----------



## Fditty00 (May 5, 2010)

Blackberry Kush?? Yum fuckn Yum!


----------



## hardroc (May 5, 2010)

I hear ya there Diddy, I only use cfl's for veg
You can put them within inches of your plants and they grow short and bushy as hell




Fditty00 said:


> Cause that light is so far away. They luv that floro, cfl, up in there vagg. It might work for u. Ive had 8 nodes in 7" with Cfls. COMPACT lil bushes.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 5, 2010)

Roc! Slept in this am Were the only stoners ever awake this early. He'll like the outcome better, now that he made that Cfl fixture. To bad you werent close. Tryin to play some B-Ball! Think ill jog down to the park, for some 21


----------



## highflyby (May 5, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Roc! Slept in this am Were the only stoners ever awake this early. He'll like the outcome better, now that he made that Cfl fixture. To bad you werent close. Tryin to play some B-Ball! Think ill jog down to the park, for some 21


I just crawled out of bed....but im mostly at war with my stomach....thats why I'm up this early :[

I have been off and on since like 6 this morning....and I just couldent go back to bed...too bad I only have one bowl pack of weed left....guess now is the time to use it....fuuuuuck


----------



## hardroc (May 5, 2010)

I'm up a 7am every morning, check the girls, see the wifey off to work then wake and bake with R.I.U., walk to the store to get smokes
do chores and have the rest of the day to do whatever I want.
Like clockwork lol
Can't wait to go back to work....


----------



## Fditty00 (May 5, 2010)

Got dressed to go ball. Hit the bowl once. Sat down. Got the munchies. Fell asleep. Damnit! 

BUT THEN I GOT HIGH


----------



## hardroc (May 5, 2010)

da....da..da..da da da......da..da..daaaaahaaa 'cause I'm high, 'cause I'm high, 'cause I'm highhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## zoso914 (May 5, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> U should b glad u aint in the lower Midwest tho, they got fucked up, by that storm!
> 
> U in Alaska too??
> 
> ...


I understand Delux83's predicament because mines the opposite Coachella Valley in the triple digits next week mid and high 90's this week Extreme weather.


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

yawwwwwwwwwwwwwnn just woke up.. fuckin gunshots kept me up again


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

[youtube]WeYsTmIzjkw[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (May 5, 2010)

Thats right. Coachella! Dayyyum. Triple digets Not good for outdo' gardening


Gunshots! Thats the Chi baby


----------



## zoso914 (May 5, 2010)

I thought it was Handlers Banquet like for a "zoo" Scorpion's rock.


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

zoso914 said:


> I thought it was Handlers Banquet like for a "zoo" Scorpion's rock.


hahaha its chandlers banquets.. i dunno what it is i stole it from my parents..


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 5, 2010)

Yo* JN*, I was woke up to a knock at my door this morning and me being stupid and half asleep I walked right down stairs and just opened it. Guess who? LMFAO the census guy lol. We stood in my doorway as he asked me some question and filled the survey for me then was on his way. I even shook his hand as he left. This just made me think of your situation a few weeks ago lol.


----------



## zoso914 (May 5, 2010)

Having coffee geting ready to puff on a little of Humboldt's best of the west purple sensa, so I can stop making sense.I had a visit with the Jamaican Censo man.


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

PBFseedco. said:


> Yo* JN*, I was woke up to a knock at my door this morning and me being stupid and half asleep I walked right down stairs and just opened it. Guess who? LMFAO the census guy lol. We stood in my doorway as he asked me some question and filled the survey for me then was on his way. I even shook his hand as he left. This just made me think of your situation a few weeks ago lol.


hahahaha they were back yesterday.. damn these guys are insane.. do they get paid comission or something


----------



## Fditty00 (May 5, 2010)

Better answer ur door!!



What law requires residents to fill out their census forms, and what is the penalty for not completing one?
The requirements are spelled out in Title 13 of the United States Code of Laws. The statue says that anyone 18 and older who refuses or 'willfully neglects' to answer the questions connected with the census shall be fined up to $100. Anyone who willfully gives false information to any question can be fined up to $500. At one time, individuals could be imprisoned up to 60 days for refusing to comply with the census and up to a year for willfully providing false information, but the penalties were amended in 1976. Incidentally, the law does not compel anyone to give information about religious beliefs or membership in a religious group.



As taken from the Census Bureau website.


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Better answer ur door!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the guy gave me his # i told him id call him when i had time.. which i will.. got a presentation now. be back in 3-4 hours.. leaving for fishing tomorrow.. gotta re work the entire set-ups when i get bac. gotta give my cat to my bro. and my fathers gonna be picking me up from here so i gotta make another excuse to not let him in.. hes getting very suspicious..  and always asks y i never let him in  maybe cause i got 2 closets full of "dope" duuuuhhh


----------



## Fditty00 (May 5, 2010)

Lol, tell him ur gay. Ur boy-toy is nude inside, and it smells like asshole and Cheddar! Hahahahah I couldnt help myself


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Lol, tell him ur gay. Ur boy-toy is nude inside, and it smells like asshole and Cheddar! Hahahahah I couldnt help myself


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hahahahahah good shit..


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

my dads real good with comps.. if he ever tracked down my RIU site and read this shit hed know its was me IMMEDIATELY... and if i told him that shit i think he'd un-invite me from the fishing trip


----------



## Fditty00 (May 5, 2010)

Aight chall! My iTouch battery is TRASH Bout to take it to BestBuy. Outtah commish for 3-5 dizzlez. J, a humidity dome will keep em moist. Maybe a few small holes 4 air. Guess imma have to fireup the PC! FUCK. Prolly not tho. Ill holla in a few


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 5, 2010)

your screen name is a give away too JN,


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

I know it is ^^^ although its not the same as my others its is similar enough.. i wish i could change it..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 5, 2010)

fuck! 1 to 2 weeks for iTouch. had to fire up the dinosaur Tho I wont be checkin often, i dont like chillin in the office. i need my shit back. might go buy 1 tomm. then return it, when mine arrives. i will say. the site looks better on a PC!


----------



## Michiganman247 (May 6, 2010)

JN811 said:


> i know dude.. i actually only used four cause the lights were touching each other and i smelled burning..... heres a pic.. also the extension chord isnt long enough so i cant close my closet door... to sleep  here it is till i take down the m.h. oh almost forgot they are 27 watt 5000k.. ill switch to my other extension chord tomorrow to one that can handle all 6


Love these pics...ghetto fabulous!!!


----------



## JN811 (May 6, 2010)

hahah.. yea thats my style.. heh fuck morning.. u morning guys are crazy... i cant think right meow.. anyways im out guys going for my last final and then fishing.. i expect to have some reading to do when i get back sunday.


----------



## JN811 (May 6, 2010)

btw the veg setups gonna stay like that till i get back.. then i will add the m.h. , tarp, and a fan and what not..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 6, 2010)

well we will see you sunday. ima be out for 10 days on vaca but ill have my laptop. 

got someone to take care of my babies when im gone. one of the only people i can trust to do that.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 6, 2010)

i wouldnt trust no one, not that i dont have trust worthy friends, they r just idiots!! i would come back to a ruined family of plants! 

they r the one of the reasons i started growing, they did first then i HAD to do it. they pulled a 1/4 O off a purple trainwreck plant that was 3 foot...it was some shameful bud too! as u see i could NEVER leave me girls with them, god forbid only a quad 0 off a 3 foot plant!! AAAAAAAAAAGH!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 6, 2010)

yes, well all he is doing is watering and if have any questions he is going to post em on my journal in my sig. ill be away from my comp, but do help him out if he has questions. 

ill be on as much as i can to see. his name is Dr. caterpillar on here. ive left detailed instructions for him and has seen me do many of the things, ive done with these plants.

although he doesnt know how to read them yet, im sure he will be ok. damn a 1/4 O? what lighting and such? did they use good nutes at all?


----------



## JN811 (May 6, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> i wouldnt trust no one, not that i dont have trust worthy friends, they r just idiots!! i would come back to a ruined family of plants!
> 
> they r the one of the reasons i started growing, they did first then i HAD to do it. they pulled a 1/4 O off a purple trainwreck plant that was 3 foot...it was some shameful bud too! as u see i could NEVER leave me girls with them, god forbid only a quad 0 off a 3 foot plant!! AAAAAAAAAAGH!!!


ahahha im the same way. I trust my friends but not that much... alright im really out now.. peace!


----------



## ss your outta here (May 6, 2010)

you got skills


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 6, 2010)

Alright JN be safe and PEACE OUT DOOD, also have a great time man.

OH it was under a 150 watt hps, i used the SAME fixture (still do have it too in veg i use the 150) and pulled 40 grams off 1 plant, lol.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 6, 2010)

Impressive. Hmm sounds like they didn't do any researching before huh. Lol. Hopefully I pull off some good weight. 


I'll be finishing out with 1600 watts so well see. Ya. I'm nervous. But I left him two pages of notes and detailed instructions so it should e all good


----------



## Delux83 (May 6, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> Impressive. Hmm sounds like they didn't do any researching before huh. Lol. Hopefully I pull off some good weight.
> 
> 
> I'll be finishing out with 1600 watts so well see. Ya. I'm nervous. *But I left him two pages of notes and detailed instructions so it should e all good*


BWAHAHAHAHAHA gonna be gone 10 days so dude gonna have to water em maby 2 times and 2 pages of detailed instructions, $100 says you already premixed the nutes and shit too huh? all he have to do is pour and maybe spray sounds about right 2 pages 3 phone numbers and a picture book

DONT FUCK UP OR ILL KILL you threats dont forget those

this should of been posted here https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/309358-you-know-your-grower-thread.html
you know your a grower if you leave 2 pages of detailed instructions for someone who only has to pour water twice in 10 days!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 6, 2010)

damn my girls r drinkers!! i have to water once a day maybe 2 days, but then they r EMPTY!


----------



## Delux83 (May 6, 2010)

well yeah guess diff mediums pots everyones babies gonna need diff shit


----------



## Fditty00 (May 6, 2010)

i see u figured out how to make a link? i gave u directions


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 6, 2010)

well its actually more like three waterings because they need to be water every 3-4 days. 

ha i didnt premix em because i want them to be mixed fresh.

so you can money gram the 100 bucks  

well if being nervous about leaving my babies gone for 10 days and making a good detailed instructions makes me a grower, then hell IM A GROWER.


----------



## Delux83 (May 6, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> i see u figured out how to make a link? i gave u directions


that u did friend ty


ElectricPineapple said:


> well its actually more like three waterings because they need to be water every 3-4 days.
> 
> ha i didnt premix em because i want them to be mixed fresh.
> 
> ...


lol i hear yeah i dont even know if i could leave mine that long


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 6, 2010)

ya well its a fam vaca so dont have much of a choice but im excited none the less. the exciting part is seeing em when i get back. they will have all of thesebuds starting, hopefully.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 6, 2010)

Just subscribed, last grow looked great cant wait to see it again.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 7, 2010)

got the new 4x4 hood and 600w with supa bulb! the girls are lovin this shit! lookin like there reachin to the stars Ill add some pics lata tonite!


----------



## hardroc (May 7, 2010)

I just got a 2' x 2 1/2' cooled hood yesterday, my plants can touch the glass and it's still only 80 in there. 
It just barely fit in my closet, a perfect fit, there is not 1 spot in there that don't get full light.
Now the light gets right down to the bottem of my plants.
Can't wait to see what I can pull with this new gem.
How much was your hood? Mine was $135 out the door


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 7, 2010)

my fan and hood were 180 for hood and 240 for fan, but the dood hookewd it up with the hood fer 120 and the fan for 200 and threw the tubing in fer free, HOOKED UP! hydrofarm hood too!


----------



## hardroc (May 7, 2010)

Nice I paid $200 for a 170 cfm fan, you Americans get everything cheaper lol


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 7, 2010)

HOLY SHIT HR!!!!! take that shit back! LOL, i got a 456 CFM fan for 200!!!! wat the hell????


----------



## hardroc (May 7, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> HOLY SHIT HR!!!!! take that shit back! LOL, i got a 456 CFM fan for 200!!!! wat the hell????


I've had it for about 6 months now.....shit's expencive here in Canada man, I just asked the hydro chick yesterday what it would run me for a 2 x 2 x 4 tent.
She looked it up and told me $480 bucks.........I said are you for real? She said yup that's what the price book says. I told her fuck that I'll make my own and bought some panda plastic from her instead


----------



## JN811 (May 7, 2010)

well i got an internet connection up here.. terrible weekend for fishing.. suppose to snow!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 7, 2010)

i had to rush home, to make sure my basement wasnt floodin! its good! I got my whole setup for $290 shipped. Digital Ballast, 4x4 SunSoaker hood, cordset, GROWbright 95,000 bulb! I was worried about the heat, but the old 400w ballast,put out wayyyy more heat than this digi. Maybe raised my temp 2 degrees. burrrrp!

J, I knew u couldnt take a day from us!!!


----------



## Delux83 (May 7, 2010)

i want new shit i hate you all...... lol jk but it is about time for me to upgrade sum shit too lol


----------



## Delux83 (May 7, 2010)

i hate you all i want some new shit too!!! lol j/k but it is time for me to upgrade some shit cooled hood sounds like it might be what i need... but off to court with me luck they wont me to do 2 days but im trying get them to let me off with a fine.... 

dont get drunk and fight the bouncers DA's dont like that ='/ who knew?


----------



## JN811 (May 7, 2010)

hope my gurls are ok.. havent been away from them for this long of a time


----------



## hardroc (May 7, 2010)

Bawhahahhahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Fditty00 (May 7, 2010)

Its been like 10hrs! Send them a singing telegram


----------



## JN811 (May 7, 2010)

hahahha set the timer to 11 on 13 off 400 watt hps and 2 fans.. left the closet open, and 2 windows cracked... oh and i do sprayed almost a full can of febreez over EVERYTHING b4 i left


----------



## Fditty00 (May 7, 2010)

Man leave us alone! Aint u spoddah be drinkin beers,talkin bout those walleyes from the last trip? being all anti-social, chillin on RIU, DICK! lol


----------



## Fditty00 (May 7, 2010)

This was just on XM. I almost ran a muthfucha off the road! I just wanna break shit after hearin this!!!! [youtube]cv9jxF0YltA[/youtube] 


AT THE LEAST, Listen to the last verse!!


----------



## Someguy15 (May 7, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> AT THE LEAST, Listen to the last verse!!


 Twista always rips his shit.


----------



## D.tea (May 7, 2010)

Best grow thread I've followed in a while.


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 7, 2010)

Anyone drinking tonight? If so what ya sippin on?


----------



## newport78 (May 7, 2010)

I wish I was drinking. Got an adderall trip saved for in the morning though  Speaking of upgrading yesterday I was planning everything out for my grow room if I get medical and damn...I need a job lol. Whats with carbon filters being fucking $100?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 7, 2010)

im drinking honey moon, from blue moon.....and i just poped 3 yellow transformers, IM SO BAD!!!


----------



## JN811 (May 7, 2010)

had a old fashon.. overall boring though.. fucking snowing here...........


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 7, 2010)

Fuck that, i would be freezing my lil ass off!! haha. the breeze thats coming from under my door from my fan sucking 456 CFM's of air throo my room is cold ENOUGH! lol. its 85 outside right now tho here.


----------



## Delux83 (May 8, 2010)

cant drink this weekend ol'layd still pissed from last weekend me and 6 friends drank 2 gallons of patrone 3 5th of jager and bottle of crown royal black there where more people there but they just the sipping gotta drive home kind. me and none my friends member shit my ankle is still fucked up he broke one his friends legs wrestle and some punk 20 something yearold was talking shit and threw his ass off like a 15 ft balcony. none me or my boys member much of shit havent drank like that in a min like seriously blackout


----------



## D.tea (May 8, 2010)

Ah, the black-outs, I remember hearing about some of those...
the good ol' glory days.
But, thats not all true...pot does have its epic moments, and I can tend to stay alert and aware with pot...well at least aware.


----------



## newport78 (May 8, 2010)

^ I can smoke a bowl and work out for hours without feeling a burn


----------



## Fditty00 (May 8, 2010)

These are from JUST NOW! CK prolly just about a month after showin there G-Strangz!!
























J and Newport. I know u like that Rosemary BUSH in the back!!


----------



## hardroc (May 8, 2010)

Looking good Diddy,
Those are the 1st grow shots I've seen you put up
Nice plants and congrats on the strain


----------



## Fditty00 (May 8, 2010)

Thx Roc! With my iPod gone for repair. I was forced to Dust off the PC. I would have done a journal myself. But, J has more light and the pateince to deal with 'where the update pix' 'this thread sux' lol. Plus I dont take notes I also use Subs soil, which alot of people cant relate to.


----------



## newport78 (May 8, 2010)

Rofl. You would. I topped mine its out in the garden looking like a christmas tree


----------



## JN811 (May 8, 2010)

nice fditty! be home tomorrow..


----------



## potpimp (May 8, 2010)

Wow, beautiful!!! I would love to grow some of this. I've been using the MTF to help me sleep but unless I go right off to sleep I wind up thinking deep and profound thoughts most of the night; it's so creative. I have a Power Kush, two Hindu Kushes and one Bubba Kush growing like crazy but they are full season plants. The Power Kush is knee high with 4 main colas. I've noticed that the kushes don't like to give 4 colas, 3 yes but 4 no; they either slough off one or one is gimpy. So as soon as I get my hands on some Clonex solution, I'm taking the gimpy branch and making a clone from it. There is also one branch on the Power Kush that I think I can use as a clone (without taking the branch). Let us know how your Convict Kush smokes man.


----------



## Michiganman247 (May 8, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> HOLY SHIT HR!!!!! take that shit back! LOL, i got a 456 CFM fan for 200!!!! wat the hell????



I got a 410 cfm for 75...

Edit: Seems like they went up but its still only 80 prolly 5-10 for shipping. I think it works great, I have a speed controller (from the same site) and its actually pretty quite. My little mounted fan blowing air in the tent is louder when I have it turned down. I pull through a scubber, and push through hood, to exit, very strong to. 

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2260.html


----------



## newport78 (May 8, 2010)

Im looking at a 435 CFM for my grow upgrade from there for 80.


----------



## D.tea (May 8, 2010)

Hmm all this talk of fans makes me dream. One day I'll have a decent enough set-up to show you guys! For now though keep inspiring me!

Nothing beats the site of a nice heavy stalk. I was using PC Fans on my current grow from seedling straight to flower, but I change my entire set-up since I flowered and now I need some more juice. But the wondersr a fan does on your plants ability to grow large buds is so under estimated.

My friend did a closet grow with very little air circulation and his plants were tall and super skinny, unable to carry larger buds. My plants are much shorter, party cup sized currently, but my stalk is much thicker and my nodes much closer together. I expect to get a much larger weight then he djd, but I'm gonna totally troll him and pretend that I got less then him, but put a away in a nice curing jar, then bring it around like a month or 2 later and just be like...BOOM! Goes the Dynamite (rofl!)

Anyway, thanks for posting, keep on blazin' and I'll post again soon.

PS. Sorry about the long post, high as hell and no one around to talk to. Plus you RIU guys are good peeps. I'm working on trying to join the in crowd here.


----------



## newport78 (May 8, 2010)

There is no "In" crowd. Its just the people that are cool to talk to and the assholes >.>


----------



## hardroc (May 8, 2010)

Are you talking about Grass City?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 8, 2010)

Yea ditty and the dicks.... *ME, *cause the *dicks* F*&% the pussies and the assholes!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 8, 2010)

So, I take my time, upload some non-cellphone pix. Nobody says shit! Roc,J, PotPimp excluded. this why I dont do journals. I sweat half the weight out my right teste to post those. J/K Thats why I LOVE THIS THREAD! DIKZ


----------



## Fditty00 (May 8, 2010)

^^^^Sweat out half the weight, cause I had a Rub-a-Dub-dub situation <<<<<< Yeah, It was SOLO, SO!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 8, 2010)

yo fuzzy you in florida? i am on fam vaca and thats where we are haha it was 85 here today.


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> These are from JUST NOW! CK prolly just about a month after showin there G-Strangz!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good homie, I like em Hairy


----------



## JN811 (May 8, 2010)

[youtube]KlujizeNNQM[/youtube]


----------



## Delux83 (May 8, 2010)

those look GOOD ditty and D tea bro seem like a chill dude to me welcome to RIU


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 9, 2010)

Haha even better than Florida. Actually almost polar opposites. About to be legal in Cali, super illegal in Florida haha. 

And the convict kush is sooo hairy. Great strain ditty.


----------



## D.tea (May 9, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> those look GOOD ditty and D tea bro seem like a chill dude to me welcome to RIU


Thanks brosefski


----------



## natro.hydro (May 9, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> These are from JUST NOW! CK prolly just about a month after showin there G-Strangz!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Map props and +++++respect on those plants, would b awesome to smoke that strain, you gonna wait a week for harvest?


----------



## cph (May 9, 2010)

The CONvict looks great Ditty! Sure wish I knew were to get a cutting of that! 

Did the babies survive the fishing trip J?


----------



## D.tea (May 9, 2010)

natro.hydro said:


> Map props and +++++respect on those plants, would b awesome to smoke that strain, you gonna wait a week for harvest?


This!  
+rep for mad skillz???


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 9, 2010)

cph said:


> The CONvict looks great Ditty! *Sure wish I new were to get a cutting of that! *
> 
> Did the babies survive the fishing trip J?


Im with you on that one.


----------



## JN811 (May 9, 2010)

8/9 survived.. the other one may still grow im not sure.. just never sprouted... ill switch to the m.h. tomorrow.. they are a bit stretchy.. cfls.. psh... my fucking place and hallways REEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! terrible.. the fab 5 have BLOWN UP... at least a lb. right now..


----------



## newport78 (May 10, 2010)

Lucky fucker >.> Hurry up with them pics


----------



## Someguy15 (May 10, 2010)

We had a fucking frost in may last night... I hate michigan...


----------



## Michiganman247 (May 10, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> We had a fucking frost in may last night... I hate michigan...


Yeah you love it...dont lie.


----------



## newport78 (May 10, 2010)

Did you make snowcones? XD


----------



## cph (May 10, 2010)

At least you're not in OH. We get almost the same weather, just can't be legal.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

its about 75 outside right now and sunny as could be! gotta love ANY~CAL!!!


----------



## newport78 (May 10, 2010)

Damn am I the only person here with a perfect climate to grow but cant?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

climate in side or out?? im about 60 inside the house, its cold in here. and 75 outside, i wish i could get to growing outdoors.


----------



## newport78 (May 10, 2010)

Yea outside its hot as shit here. Inside though we got the temp set on like 70 something and it was 65 last night when I checked it. Plus my room stays shut all the time so its even colder...


----------



## Delux83 (May 10, 2010)

bwahahahahahahaha
my ass been walking around in shorts and a tee shirt geting hot in the middle of the afternoon thinking its in the 70s and shit.........................................................................................................................but its a high of 53 today man 53 was freezing back home....cant believe i thought it was getting warm...


----------



## newport78 (May 10, 2010)

Rofl. Potheaded moment if there ever was one >.>


----------



## Delux83 (May 10, 2010)

yeah guess ive been lieing 2 everyone back home


----------



## Fditty00 (May 10, 2010)

GOT MY SHIT BACK!!!!!




Back in a few hrs. Gotta resync and set ma shit up. FUCK this PC!


----------



## newport78 (May 10, 2010)

Aint you just special?


----------



## hardroc (May 10, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Aint you just special?




LOL where did that come from?


----------



## newport78 (May 10, 2010)

No clue just thought itd be funny


----------



## hardroc (May 10, 2010)

Hey Diddy!!!!!!!!! Any word from your friend?


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

alright guys... been catching up on zzzzzz... anyways i could post some pics but they are kinda boring so far and havent grown much at all, still babies..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 10, 2010)

Yippie-kai-ya Muthafuckaz!!!!!


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 10, 2010)

JN811 said:


> alright guys... been catching up on zzzzzz... anyways i could post some pics but they are kinda boring so far and havent grown much at all, still babies..


Post some pics. I want to compare to SICC's.


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

dude.. they are nothing to compare.. lol they are not even 1 week old.. SICC's are older. ill take a pic later tongiht or maybe tomorrow


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

here are some pics of the fab 5 with the convict kush


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

Got a good O going on there JN, lol. Props on the fetch u got goin.


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> Got a good O going on there JN, lol. Props on the fetch u got goin.


haha Ill be happy with an lb. which I think i already got  or at least close


----------



## D.tea (May 11, 2010)

Those are some pretty plants there. Gratz! And a lb! Nice!


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Those are some pretty plants there. Gratz! And a lb! Nice!


thanks dude!!  Im hoping the convict kush turn out even better


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

Loving the scream mask, hahahaha Ditty man, I want to see what you got going on man...


----------



## Fditty00 (May 11, 2010)

What u mean? Thats why we hurrrr.

[youtube]ho5GhFBeZZ0[/youtube]


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

ok, well maybe im a little confused on how this is working....

edit: so..... your providing the pics...and hes updating? Interesting. Am i wrong? Let me know man, im a ra-tard


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

highflyby said:


> ok, well maybe im a little confused on how this is working....


how whats workin??


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> how whats workin??


So is he growing it....or you? Are you the same person? Man what the hell is going on....IM FREAKIN OUT MAN! (super troopers ;0)


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

lol fditty is the breeder of the strain and Im growing it.. he's posting pics of what the plants will look life when they are older  so its a team journal


----------



## Fditty00 (May 11, 2010)

Hahahahahahahah!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 11, 2010)

Nice ava-tards btw


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

muhahaaha  thats my real face!!!!


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

Psh, this is me

<-----------------------------------

<-----------------------------------

<-----------------------------------


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

plants are already looking better after 1 day under the m.h.


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> plants are already looking better after 1 day under the m.h.


I bet dude, mh = the shit for veg


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

dats what im trying to tell old boy fditty.. hes all about cfls.....psssshhh


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> dats what im trying to tell old boy fditty.. hes all about cfls.....psssshhh


I mean.....I love CFL's and all.....but just wait till you see the innner node growth with the MH, its redunkulous to say the least.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 11, 2010)

Cfls for seedlings! 1200w is wayyyyyy to much for 5 day olds


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Cfls for seedlings! 1200w is wayyyyyy to much for 5 day olds


Nah dude u dont understand.. they are only getting the 400 watts of m.h. which i use a 400 watt hps every gorw for seedlings and they love it.. the 800 additional watts of HPS are 7 feet above the seedlings and the bigger plants are blocking all of the light from them....


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Cfls for seedlings! 1200w is wayyyyyy to much for 5 day olds


We talking about sprouts or cuttings? I could argue either way....but if its seedlings....Id probably have to agree.....unless the light is far away...and at that point CFLs up close would probably be better. But clones, now they can handle the wattage, as long as the light is far enough away. Probably a meter or so....shouldent hurt, and your clones will love you


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

highflyby said:


> We talking about sprouts or cuttings? I could argue either way....but if its seedlings....Id probably have to agree.....unless the light is far away...and at that point CFLs up close would probably be better. But clones, now they can handle the wattage, as long as the light is far enough away. Probably a meter or so....shouldent hurt, and your clones will love you


seeds but read the post above urs.. believe me guys i know what im doing as you can see from my previous grows.... i even have the airflow limited and partially blocked off around the convict kush to prevent any problems.. ive spent time setting it up and take my word it is as good as it can possibly be.. the cfls are what made them stretchy but you can tell they are looking healthier and stronger today.


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> the cfls are what made them stretchy but you can tell they are looking healthier and stronger today.


Cfls have NEVER made any plant stretch for me....you just didnt have them close enough 

Im not saying your wrong....I encourage the MH, that shit is gonna make you happy


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

i had them close enough... just not enough watts and im not gonna risk a fire hazard to add enough watts.. also HIDs will grow them much faster from what ive seen


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> i had them close enough... just not enough watts and im not gonna risk a fire hazard to add enough watts..


Er.....alright man, whatever you say, I wasent trying to prove you wrong, dont take it personally. Maybe next time buy bigger cfls


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

[youtube]JRTH9D0epTs[/youtube]

This is what im blazin to....


----------



## Fditty00 (May 11, 2010)

Not enough watts. Undastand now. They b aight.


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Er.....alright man, whatever you say, I wasent trying to prove you wrong, dont take it personally. Maybe next time buy bigger cfls


LMFAO... I dont use cfls ...  and i wont buy any ever again unless i need lighting for my bathroom or something  Im not taking it personally just telling you my opinion on the issue. I believe they are inferior to HID for growing weed at any stage..


----------



## Delux83 (May 11, 2010)

i agree with jn8 i have those hudge cfls i bought from the hrydro store they are like the size of a 400w light and i put them like a finger length away from the top of my seedlings and they still stretch like no tomorrow lol but i have seen people whose dont stretch like that under cfls but thats those people and they must just be into vodoo or something HAHA


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> LMFAO... I dont use cfls ...  and i wont buy any ever again unless i need lighting for my bathroom or something  Im not taking it personally just telling you my opinion on the issue. I believe they are inferior to HID for growing weed at any stage..



Well this is my problem....you say "inferior" But i bet, after you finish this grow. Give me your total weight. And also let me know what you spent on your electric bill. Then, ill link you to a complete CFL grow, from start to finish, and it will be more productive than your grow, gram per watt 

You cant make a generalized statement like that man, CFLS may not work for you, but dont put them on blast Ive grown some monster buds with CFl's 

But like I said, that MH will give you retarded amounts of inner node growth, which results in what? More bud!


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Well this is my problem....you say "inferior" But i bet, after you finish this grow. Give me your total weight. And also let me know what you spent on your electric bill. Then, ill link you to a complete CFL grow, from start to finish, and it will be more productive than your grow, gram per watt
> 
> You cant make a generalized statement like that man, CFLS may not work for you, but dont put them on blast Ive grown some monster buds with CFl's
> 
> But like I said, that MH will give you retarded amounts of inner node growth, which results in what? More bud!


lol no man, HID will absolutely give u more bud for the $$ I spend maybe $30- $40 a month on electricity to run 1200 watts and plan to yield between 1-2 lbs from 8 plants.. Id love to see a cfl grower beat that.. check out the fab 5 bellow and show me one cfl grower who has more weed for less electricity with less fireharzard... its not happening..
-


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

sorry, really dude ive seen 100s of cfls grow journals and im not just talking from my ass...


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

lol ok i agree to disagree though.. lol lets just drop it..


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> sorry, really dude ive seen 100s of cfls grow journals and im not just talking from my ass...



Dont hang out in the PCC thread much eh? Ive seen some of those growers make magic happen. Regardless dude, you got your lights, grow on.


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Dont hang out in the PCC thread much eh? Ive seen some of those growers make magic happen. Regardless dude, you got your lights, grow on.


i have.. ive even seen Riddleme grow, who grew a few ozs from one cfl.. but the bottom line is 99% of Vets here at RIU will say HID are better and its not because they are just part of some HID colt..


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> i have.. ive even seen Riddleme grow, who grew a few ozs from one cfl.. but the bottom line is 99% of Vets here at RIU will say HID are better and its not because they are just part of some HID colt..


Those damn colts! hahaha epic


----------



## Fditty00 (May 11, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> i agree with jn8 i have those hudge cfls i bought from the hrydro store they are like the size of a 400w light and i put them like a finger length away from the top of my seedlings and they still stretch like no tomorrow lol but i have seen people whose dont stretch like that under cfls but thats those people and they must just be into vodoo or something HAHA


Shuum-bac a' wella wella wella wella! Lol Voodoo Ditty baby, imma make a new profile, just to change my name


highflyby said:


> Those damn colts! hahaha epic



Haha, Dick!!


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Haha, Dick!!


You know you were laughing your ass off


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

Do you know who i am?




Dont fuck with me..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 11, 2010)

Edit! edit
edit..... Edit


----------



## Delux83 (May 11, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Edit! edit
> edit..... Edit


nooooo what did he say lol

voodoo ditty haha

u guys are fucking crazy!


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

yea i wanna know what u said too!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 11, 2010)

It was nothin. I just put edits, to keep me from makin a 'gettin some head' joke!


----------



## D.tea (May 12, 2010)

Glad I haven't missed pics. Grow still goin' good by the looks of things. I understand the relevance of Fditty's pictures now! DERP! Man, I bet you can't wait to harvest after seeing what Ditty's pics look like!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 13, 2010)

I wanna bang ShayTards Wife!!!!


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Glad I haven't missed pics. Grow still goin' good by the looks of things. I understand the relevance of Fditty's pictures now! DERP! Man, I bet you can't wait to harvest after seeing what Ditty's pics look like!!


yea Im excited but I got some good bud with the fab 5 i got now, 2 weeks till harvest, I cut out the nutes and gonna flush soon!!


----------



## D.tea (May 13, 2010)

Lucky you! Of the last 5 seeds I had 4 were male  Silver lining is thou at least I have room for Her to really stretch and grow during flowering. As well as 2x42w 2700k, and 2x23w 2700k. 

How effective is LST during flowering? Is it possible to do without harming the Floral Hormone balance?


----------



## rzza (May 13, 2010)

so howd you get the ck? did ditty mail em to ya?


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

Gotta ask ditty that one...


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Lucky you! Of the last 5 seeds I had 4 were male  Silver lining is thou at least I have room for Her to really stretch and grow during flowering. As well as 2x42w 2700k, and 2x23w 2700k.
> 
> How effective is LST during flowering? Is it possible to do without harming the Floral Hormone balance?


no idea man, gotta ask fuzzy bout that one ive never done lst. but it sounds like u could use some more light in my opinion..


----------



## D.tea (May 13, 2010)

It was just a party cup grow, y first one. It's really close and all the way around the plant, not just directly above. It seems to be working pretty well.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 13, 2010)

just dont break limbs and youll be OK, be gentle in flowering.


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

Im not bullshitting here, i was just outside and had my window just cracked about 6 inches and i can smell bud from a good 100 feet away!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  btw for you who dont know i live in a LARGE city with ppl and cops EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

oh and did i mention i smoke! ppl who dont smoke can probably smell that shit from like 400 feet away!!1


----------



## Fditty00 (May 13, 2010)

Carbon dude!!! Ona buckets, somethin! Ohhh, ur city has enough probs, with kid on kid crime.


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Carbon dude!!! Ona buckets, somethin! Ohhh, ur city has enough probs, with kid on kid crime.


hahhaha yea dats tru and what im banking on  but still with all the cops around here im sure theyd have no problems violating my rights and kicking in my doors!


----------



## highflyby (May 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Carbon dude!!! Ona buckets, somethin! Ohhh, ur city has enough probs, with kid on kid crime.


Dude, for sure....carbon is definatly the way to go. You could go with a ozone......I hear they work amazing


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

ive got a carbon filter i actually fixed it and it works real good now but my closets not confined so it still really stinks. I really think the neighbors must know by this point... hopefully they just dont care


----------



## highflyby (May 13, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ive got a carbon filter i actually fixed it and it works real good now but my closets not confined so it still really stinks. I really think the neighbors must know by this point... hopefully they just dont care


They probably have just labeled you a weedhead, they probably dont suspect a grow op


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

so my bf is getting married in a couple months... ive known the kid since i was like 7 and am the godfather to his daughter.. so my question is, can i boink his sister  ? should I ask him first? btw his sister got married when she was 18 and had a kid with a marine who then threatened to kill her and now is divorced, ive also known her since i was like 7, so what are ur guys thoughts..?? ive jokingly told him many times i was gonna fuck his sister


----------



## Fditty00 (May 13, 2010)

Damn dude. Better get a Ona bucket then. 


Did u know the average person, will flush a toilet 140,000 in there life? Im already past that!!


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Damn dude. Better get a Ona bucket then.
> 
> 
> Did u know the average person, will flush a toilet 140,000 in there life? Im already past that!!


hahahahaha, i cant afford shit right now, but id imagine im past that too!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 13, 2010)

Fuck her fer me dood! Take pix:<< they would fit in this journal perfectly. Just wear the Scream mask, nobody needs to see u. Just the Wide Reciever..

The Dudesons on MTV is fucn hilarious.


----------



## newport78 (May 13, 2010)

Dude if I was you id ask. I tell ya right now I told my moms fiance if I even walk in on them (Theyve known been together 8 years) Il cut his damn dick off and choke him with it. Slippery slopes...Anyway I got an idea on a carbon scrubber but its a bit much to type right now.


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

^^^^^^^^ ahahahhahahaha  yea ive been chatting with her on FB and pretty sure she wants to


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

what u think would happen if i wore the scream mask around my nieghborhood 24/7 shit man...ahahahah... OMG I just remembered I got the best shit in the world to show u guys!!! hold up i gotta upload this video from my phone to youtube.


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

i just watched it and it came out kinda shitty cause i was so far away but still quite funny!


----------



## newport78 (May 13, 2010)

Hmm...I think someone like me would come up and slap you call you a moron and just walk away...All with a perfectly straight face


----------



## Fditty00 (May 13, 2010)

Where tha fuch is it?


Nirvana has Autos now? Wonder who they stole that from


----------



## newport78 (May 13, 2010)

Damn they do? Took em long enough...


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Where tha fuch is it?
> 
> 
> Nirvana has Autos now? Wonder who they stole that from


nirvanas had lowryder for quite some time.


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

kinda shitty quality, but watch the guy in the backround [youtube]PZh5VQen2PI[/youtube] may take a min to process..


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

this one will prob. be done first [youtube]X9_kR9q4P9k[/youtube]


----------



## newport78 (May 13, 2010)

Neither is working.


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

lol i know i said its gonna take a min. they are still processing the videos .. the quality is shitty though, but it was fucking hilarious to see..


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

try now refresh the page theyre ready watch the guy in the backround. i was trying to be incogneto, this is at bally total fitness


----------



## newport78 (May 13, 2010)

What the fuck....I am at a loss for words...Please hold >.>


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

hahahahahaha dude i was laughing my ass off trying to pretend i was on the phone while recording this 7 foot tall black dude dancing like that it was fucking hilarious!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 13, 2010)

Hahaha, Shim was werkin it out!! Musta been rock YMCA Yo ass, actin like u was on the phone, huh-hun, yup, OK, huh-hun, ok yup! Lol been der done that


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

LMFAO


----------



## newport78 (May 13, 2010)

I was sitting there watching it thinking "Damn I bet that white woman beside J thinks hes a dumbass"


----------



## D.tea (May 13, 2010)

Heh, I want what he's smokin'


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

everyone was stairing at him.. wish i had a better camera phone


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 13, 2010)

Hahahaha wtf!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 13, 2010)

i would have just been recording his ass in broad view acting like that, YOU TUBE with you!! lol.


----------



## highflyby (May 13, 2010)

I wonder what the hell he was thinking.....seriously...lol


----------



## JN811 (May 14, 2010)

View attachment 935014


----------



## D.tea (May 14, 2010)

Wow looks wicked with that Mh bulb in there. I bet the plants feel really spoiled.


----------



## JN811 (May 14, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Wow looks wicked with that Mh bulb in there. I bet the plants feel really spoiled.


yea theyre loving it in there.. around 70 at all times..


----------



## JN811 (May 14, 2010)

btw the convict kush is doing great! Ill post pics once they actually do something..


----------



## newport78 (May 14, 2010)

God damn man im jealous of that bushy girl in the back


----------



## D.tea (May 14, 2010)

I'm gettin' some weird temperature readings/issues in my cab lately. But it doesn't appear to be having an effect on the plant, but I'm getting reading's of 90f, but it doesnt feel that hot, nor does the plant appear to be drying out. 

Added 2 PC fans as well as an ol' desk fan I have, hoping my added circulation will be a good fix.


How long do you think you'll keep the MH & related plants in the closet with the flowering plants?
How much of a bonus does the MH appear to be to the lower leafs/bud/greens of the flowering plants?
Is it a visible difference?


----------



## JN811 (May 14, 2010)

newport78 said:


> God damn man im jealous of that bushy girl in the back


thats the kushberry  ive taken a few samples from her and she is AMAZING! She must be getting close to 4 oz if i hadda guess..


----------



## JN811 (May 14, 2010)

D.tea said:


> I'm gettin' some weird temperature readings/issues in my cab lately. But it doesn't appear to be having an effect on the plant, but I'm getting reading's of 90f, but it doesnt feel that hot, nor does the plant appear to be drying out.
> 
> Added 2 PC fans as well as an ol' desk fan I have, hoping my added circulation will be a good fix.
> 
> ...


Im just keeping the babies in there during the day and then switching them to my opposing closet for night time with cfls.. they seem to be liking it.. This is the first time using a MH for veg. The lower buds are def. bigger and riper than they would be without it.. they also have alot more foilage and are fluffier than the top buds. So yea there is def. a visable difference.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 14, 2010)

my bro just split an eighth at the club and got 2 grams of hashberry and 2 grams of kushberry, both VERY nice but the kush is my cologne for now.


----------



## JN811 (May 14, 2010)

MY GOD I hear ya fuzzy, All my clothes REEK when I leave the house.. no joke.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 14, 2010)

i cant even smell the difference, i just go by the looks i get by people!! like i just went to the donut shop and the lil asain lady said 'u be careful out there like that!' of course i was like OH im legal, then had to sit there and explain how to GET legal,  i wonder y she was wondering that? back pains?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 14, 2010)

My new colonge! Kushberry~~~ Liz Claiborne


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 14, 2010)

ditty.....are you on METH or something?!?!


----------



## highflyby (May 14, 2010)

I just tell people I got that new cologne on...cananbis for men


----------



## newport78 (May 14, 2010)

As silis says "Cannabahfermany"


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 14, 2010)

i think it was CANNA-BIN 4 MEN.


----------



## newport78 (May 14, 2010)

Point remains


----------



## Fditty00 (May 14, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> ditty.....are you on METH or something?!?!


Hahahah! Neva that!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 16, 2010)

Holy shit! 2 days no posts! 


ASS N TITTIES BUMP!!!!!!
[youtube]6437UHhASf4[/youtube]


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 16, 2010)

the beat goes with your avatar!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 16, 2010)

Haha, asses wiggling, and titties jiggling!


----------



## Michiganman247 (May 16, 2010)

HAHAHAH the videos that you took of that dude dancing had me laughing for a minute...haha. What's that front one with the big ass cola?


----------



## D.tea (May 16, 2010)

Ah! Waiting for update, been lurkin' for days! 

I did thou finally get my ghetto pics up! Check out the sig guys!


----------



## Delux83 (May 16, 2010)

ditty how you post a video in thread like that?


----------



## D.tea (May 17, 2010)

you take your link - "http://www.youtube.com/v/8F9h1JN8dDk&hl"
but only use this '8F9h1JN8dDk&hl' part in between the tags.
*[ youtube ] and [ / youtube ]

This is the result!
[youtube]8F9h1JN8dDk&hl[/youtube]


----------



## Delux83 (May 17, 2010)

*[youtube]lQmqnvNGVIQ[/youtube]
like this?


----------



## D.tea (May 17, 2010)

Yesh sir! Nice song...7/10, what'd you think of Shoot em' Up? You a gamer at all?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

Aight! J got his internet shut off Hes out donating sperm and plasma, to get that shit cut back on! Ill take some pics of my CK lata.


----------



## JN811 (May 17, 2010)

Ok guys I had a fucked up weekend... It was one of my bf girlfriends bday and we all got fucked up.. It was like a night ud see on jersey shores.. lol me and my friends were the only non-Italianos there like 18 italians.... 

so we got a explorer limo and SHIT FACED.. anyways we go to this club bar and then the limo drives us to another bar... Im VERY hammered at this point and lose my friends and am getting the spins and shit..

so earlier in the night when we were at the club bar my friends girls ex boyfriend is there.. and me being the antagonizer I am was like "dude, u needa fuck that guy up," just playing around... 

anyways so after i lose my friends at 4am i guess the limo picks up my buddy with his gfs ex as well... In the limo I guess my friend gets punched by her ex... he gets outta the limo and starts walking to her house.. where the limo was going.. So he picks up a brick on the way and smashes dude in the face with it multiple times... and then calls the cops and turns himself in... The dude is in Intesive Care right now and is most likely deaf in one ear.. my buddys still sitting in a cell as they try to determine what theyre charging him with.. as it stands its assult with a deadly weapon.. 

On a positive not I harvested 1 plant so i can pay all my past due bills .. it was the smallest.. pics in one second..


----------



## JN811 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Michiganman247 (May 17, 2010)

LOL...sucks about your friend. Did you have to chop it early or was she ready?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 17, 2010)

shit looks dank JN, keep em coming.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

Dayum! Guess he aint at the sperm bank! Fuch my pix. Ill save mine for a rainy day


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

Wet weight? Strain? Leave us droolin like dat....


----------



## JN811 (May 17, 2010)

Michiganman247 said:


> LOL...sucks about your friend. Did you have to chop it early or was she ready?


i just talked to his GF for an hours.. the kid in the hospital was puking, having seizures, in and out of consciousness, has a fractured skull, and cant hear... my friend is fucked..
It was a bit early but I needed it gone to add a $100 air purifier to my closet.. I smoked some last night and its VERY potent..



FuZZyBUDz said:


> shit looks dank JN, keep em coming.


thanks fuzzy, and it is..


Fditty00 said:


> Dayum! Guess he aint at the sperm bank! Fuch my pix. Ill save mine for a rainy day


hahahaha 



Fditty00 said:


> Wet weight? Strain? Leave us droolin like dat....


I dunno which strain it was.. all the bud grew up the one main stalk rather than branching out like all the others.. it was the smallest of the 8, Im letting it dry and havent wieghed it or trimmed it yet.. Im guessing its about an o - an o 1/2 half or so dry.. Just a guess though.. Ill let ya know when I do.. I need a new scale..


----------



## newport78 (May 17, 2010)

Damn dude you need to break ya home boy out >.>


----------



## JN811 (May 17, 2010)

told my parents my cat was giving me allergies and they gave me this.. its 10 years old but uses active carbon and does a great job in my opinion... cant even smell bud anymore!!!!!!!!


Amazon.com: *Enviracaire* 250 Cfm - *Air Cleaner* # *62500*
Amazon.com: *Enviracaire* 250 Cfm - *Air* Cleaner # *62500*.
www.amazon.com/*Enviracaire*-250-Cfm...*62500*/.../B001OY5QSW - Cached


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

Thought u got one fo $100? Sux bout ur boy!


----------



## JN811 (May 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Thought u got one fo $100? Sux bout ur boy!


i meant it cost $100 when my parents got it.. its actually $150 though


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

Odors gone? How much replacement filters? Might want 1 extra on hand, just in case


----------



## JN811 (May 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Odors gone? How much replacement filters? Might want 1 extra on hand, just in case


yea odors pretty well under control now  finally!! no BS my entire building REEKED bad.. I think everyone must know whats up... hopefully they just dont care.. but im still paranoid as fuck... just checked replacement filters are $25


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

Spray them filters wit some febreeze


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

I coulndt help myself


----------



## JN811 (May 17, 2010)

sexy^^^^ my CK are doing well!! got them back under cfls.. Ill get pics soon!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

Oh it slipped


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

Oops I did it again!


----------



## JN811 (May 17, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ hahahah, looks like we're gonna harvest at the same time


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

Their only 5 weeks. Packin on the fat now Harvest in T-minus 3 weeks...


----------



## "SICC" (May 17, 2010)

damn that looks bomb


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks bro..


----------



## JN811 (May 17, 2010)

fucking sativas... already on week 9 and got a good 2 weeks left..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

Indicaz bro! Tho I do like a nice Sativa when im golfin. I dont like to take naps everyday! BAM!!!


----------



## D.tea (May 17, 2010)

JN811 said:


> fucking sativas... already on week 9 and got a good 2 weeks left..


Arg! Thats why I really really really wanna grow a nice fat NL! Just need to get a way of ordering from Nirvana and I'll be set!

Plants are lookin' Fat bro!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 17, 2010)

dam ditty wat strain?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 17, 2010)

CONvict Kush


----------



## highflyby (May 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Their only 5 weeks. Packin on the fat now Harvest in T-minus 3 weeks...


Just wanted to make sure this picture made it to the next page....god DAMN she is looking fire 

+rep!

-HfB


----------



## D.tea (May 17, 2010)

Yes, rep well deserved. I really hope to see even something a little bit like this!


----------



## Someguy15 (May 17, 2010)

Damn ditty bomb ass pics... wish you would trade some clones because those look fucking amazing. Rep if I can, bet your antsy as fuck at this point.


----------



## D.tea (May 18, 2010)

This is my first post after the RIU downage! Welcome back RIUers.


----------



## Delux83 (May 18, 2010)

damn u two those bitches look nice look so damn good i could just hold em like a corn on the cob and take a bite out of em lol


----------



## Fditty00 (May 18, 2010)

^^^^ i have! They need extra salt and buttah tho!!


Thx yall!!!


----------



## D.tea (May 18, 2010)

I vet some maple syrup would be delicious, maybe some cinnamon! MHMMMMM.
Are we talkin' about corn, or flavors we wish weed came in


----------



## Delux83 (May 18, 2010)

hhahahahahaha


----------



## Fditty00 (May 18, 2010)

Lolololol!!!!!! Corn-on-the-Canna!!!<<< eww, sounds like the shits, after a BBQ


----------



## D.tea (May 18, 2010)

Why not Canna-on-the-Cob


----------



## Fditty00 (May 18, 2010)

Even better!!


----------



## newport78 (May 18, 2010)

Not exactly >.> Sounds like toilet-on-a-dick <---Had to sorry  Id eat it 0.o


----------



## JN811 (May 18, 2010)

fucking FUNGUS GNATS!!!!!! fucking with the babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 18, 2010)

JN811 said:


> fucking FUNGUS GNATS!!!!!! fucking with the babies!!!!!!!!


Time to go to war!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 18, 2010)

Azamax!!! Small bottle $20. Or the Hot Shot Pest Strips..


----------



## D.tea (May 18, 2010)

Hmm, are Lady Bugs beneficial on marijuana plants at all? (Not that I'd ever consider it cause I hate the little things and its not like you can EVER just have ONE!)
Or will they eat the leaves??


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 18, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Hmm, are Lady Bugs beneficial on marijuana plants at all? (Not that I'd ever consider it cause I hate the little things and its not like you can EVER just have ONE!)
> Or will they eat the leaves??


I had lady bugs all over my place one day and placed like 5 in my grow room. They don't eat any of the plant but tons of aphids (small insects). This was like 3 months ago. I still have like 2 in my veg room now. Fred & Marie


----------



## highflyby (May 18, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Hmm, are Lady Bugs beneficial on marijuana plants at all? (Not that I'd ever consider it cause I hate the little things and its not like you can EVER just have ONE!)
> Or will they eat the leaves??


Wait till you run into thrips......lady bugs and praying mantis's will be your best friend.....and your plants


----------



## newport78 (May 18, 2010)

Lady bugs are carnivors...


----------



## Fditty00 (May 18, 2010)

Lady bugz rock!!! <<<small insects. Prayin mantis' will handle erythang else.


[youtube]DD5QUcfSbqU[/youtube]


----------



## JN811 (May 18, 2010)

thats it..its settled im getting me a preying mantus and a venus fly trap


----------



## highflyby (May 18, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Wait till you run into thrips......lady bugs and praying mantis's will be your best friend.....and your plants


 +rep to myself woohoo


----------



## Fditty00 (May 18, 2010)

I think u can order em online. Not sure tho...


----------



## Fditty00 (May 18, 2010)

Aight, I just got Red Dead Redemption! Time to game bitchez!!!!!!'


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 18, 2010)

Your local pet shop should be able to order them for you also


----------



## highflyby (May 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Aight, I just got Red Dead Redemption! Time to game bitchez!!!!!!'


ZzzzZZZzzzzZZzZ GTA +wild west theme...whoooo


----------



## Fditty00 (May 18, 2010)

Lol, u stay here and play ur COWBELL!!!! 


Damn, 12minute Xbox update, its been that long???


----------



## Delux83 (May 18, 2010)

my hydro shop caries them, lol they have a catalog with lots of insects infestations withs pics of the bug and what they do to your plant then what insects to buy to get rid of em was kinda cool lol. but you dont just buy one its a shit load that they keep in a fridge so they hibernate. and others come in eggs and dont member how many but wasnt a small amount.


----------



## The Grow Kid (May 18, 2010)

I love how in that last picture youliterallyhave a green thumb


----------



## highflyby (May 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Lol, u stay here and play ur COWBELL!!!!
> 
> 
> Damn, 12minute Xbox update, its been that long???


Join my xbox live party before i bash this cowbell upside yo skull lol


----------



## Fditty00 (May 18, 2010)

For Highfly!
[youtube]mF8d8dUpnVE[/youtube]


----------



## highflyby (May 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> For Highfly!
> [youtube]mF8d8dUpnVE[/youtube]


Flea Market special!

Kinda reminds me of the shalaam/slaom rocket. Some guy was really promoting putting tin foil on a cooktop....and vaping weed that way...hahaha


----------



## IGroWhErwAterflo (May 18, 2010)

Lookin real good!!wish we have smellanet!!!lol gl wit it


----------



## Fditty00 (May 18, 2010)

^^^ Thankz bruddah!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 18, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Flea Market special!
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the shalaam/slaom rocket. Some guy was really promoting putting tin foil on a cooktop....and vaping weed that way...hahaha




Lol! My homie is bringin his by tomm. I told him I could make 1 for $7. I just need to see the components.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Lol! My homie is bringin his by tomm. I told him I could make 1 for $7. I just need to see the components.


 Iolites are the best portable vap out IMO, butane powered and the shit for parties. Just tell your friends its your breathalyzer, no more people bumming your stash. lol they are expensive though, like 175 shipped to US, all the headshops want 250 for them.


----------



## D.tea (May 19, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of vaping my weed, but vap'd hash is 110% aok with me.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 19, 2010)

^^^^^^ thats why i want it, BUBBLE HASH!




Startin to think J, killed the babies, been waitin on pix for weeks...


----------



## JN811 (May 19, 2010)

hah theyre alive just a couple got a bit jacked up from neem oil... i guess they were too young.. but these fungus gnats are eating there roots im thinkin..  just growing slow... it sucks cause theyre too young to do anything to kill the bugs without hurting the plants.. and all the big ones are infested... hopefully once i harvest theyll be gone.. but the babies are still alive id tell ya if i trashed them..


----------



## JN811 (May 19, 2010)

btw ill get pics soon.. im just busyright now starting a business..


----------



## Someguy15 (May 19, 2010)

D.tea said:


> I'm not a huge fan of vaping my weed, but vap'd hash is 110% aok with me.


 Do you leave the hash in a chunk or powder it before vaping? Mixed with weed or plain hash?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 19, 2010)

J, Hot Shots Pest Strips!!! $6


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 19, 2010)

Ya I was just going to say....Fly strips.


----------



## JN811 (May 19, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> J, Hot Shots Pest Strips!!! $6


got one already... doesnt seem to do shit.. maybe its expired?


----------



## JN811 (May 19, 2010)

Im extremely broke right now so buying anything is a pain.. Ill go to the gardening store soon though I just dont wanna pay $10 for S&h.. now that my semesters over my loans are exhausted


----------



## highflyby (May 19, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Do you leave the hash in a chunk or powder it before vaping? Mixed with weed or plain hash?


I have a crucible system with my herblaire....but regardless...I like to put a chunk of weed in, then my hash, then another chunk of weed on top to fill up the crucible. Now, I dont have to grind up my bud because my vape is that badass, but still, I wouldent grind up your hash, just put it in between your grinded bud, or on top of it


----------



## Fditty00 (May 19, 2010)

JN811 said:


> got one already... doesnt seem to do shit.. maybe its expired?


Think they have a 4 month shelf life. They need to be hung low, so the vapor rises threw the plants. I just opened my last, from a case i bought, or ida sent u one.


----------



## JN811 (May 19, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Think they have a 4 month shelf life. They need to be hung low, so the vapor rises threw the plants. I just opened my last, from a case i bought, or ida sent u one.


ill get me one once I harvest i should have $$ again.. I literally have $50 to my name and am late on all my bills..


----------



## D.tea (May 19, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ill get me one once I harvest i should have $$ again.. I literally have $50 to my name and am late on all my bills..


This!~ Except I don't have 50 buc ks. Summers here thou, and as much as I don't want to find a job! I'm gonna have to so I can afford a few improvements to my grow.



Someguy15 said:


> Do you leave the hash in a chunk or powder it before vaping? Mixed with weed or plain hash?


Usually a chunk, but I have just down kiff/powder hash to, definitely prefer chunks, burns better I find.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 20, 2010)

Can we see some sprouts? Or u give up on us??


----------



## D.tea (May 20, 2010)

Ya, pics or didn't happen man.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Can we see some sprouts? Or u give up on us??


lol, I really wanna see em.. Im kinda ashamed how they look.. hold up.. Ill get some.. just dont be mad fditty..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 20, 2010)

Didnt happen


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

Im trying to nurse them back to health.. I just needa harvest and then I can give em my full attention.. the neem oil really burnt that one  and these bugs keep fucking with them.. and I dont have enough fans for them.. Ill get em going a.s.a.p.


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 20, 2010)

J, how old are these like 3 weeks right? What soil did you use?

Seedling are like infants......budding plants are like mature adults. Which one needs more care?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

hey its alright. a rough start doesnt mean they will be bad in the end. hell look at my beginning and look where im at now. they are looking GREAT. btw the ones in flowering are awesome


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

I care for them equally..Like I said.. bugs, neem oil, and lack of fans, plus MG led to them looking that way... Once I get rid of the adult there will be no bugs.. and I can add fans. but thanks pdf..


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> hey its alright. a rough start doesnt mean they will be bad in the end. hell look at my beginning and look where im at now. they are looking GREAT. btw the ones in flowering are awesome


Im hoping so.. Usually at this point they look much healthier.. I dunno how much there growth has been stunted..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

you know, who cares if they are stunted. as long as they make it to the end and the chop.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> you know, who cares if they are stunted. as long as they make it to the end and the chop.


thanks for the support dude!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

haha no prob man. sorry i cant give any advice on the neem oil. never used the stuff. 

plus, do what i do, dont sweat over the small things in life. this is just the beginning of their lives. they have a long way to go.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

yea I know.. I have a million things on my mind other than my plants..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

ha tell me about it man. so many things. and to make it worse, my girl is just being a BITCH. which makes it worse.


----------



## D.tea (May 20, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ha tell me about it man. so many things. and to make it worse, my girl is just being a BITCH. which makes it worse.


Ya mine to  She's growing to fast and moving the lights is makin' me sweat!  New pics thou guys! Check my journal.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

ha this is an actual girl lol


----------



## newport78 (May 20, 2010)

They look better than my little ones J. One got so damn top heavy it fell over earlier when I watered it.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 20, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ha this is an actual girl lol


Lol!!! 

Its all good J. Theyll be aight. I think the soil looks kinda funky? Thats why u got gnats. Look like the soil, my Rosemary came in. That thing was loaded with em.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

ya that soil does look funky. from now on im sprouting all of my seeds in rapid rooters, then straight to 1 gallons.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

yea.. I hate these fuckers.. I sprayed everything with Neem a couple days ago and havent seen many since.. I will transplant them to som FF ASAP..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

ya, they will love it when they go in that FFOF. mine absolutely exploded after a couple of days when i transplanted into it.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 20, 2010)

JN811 said:


> lol, I really wanna see em.. Im kinda ashamed how they look.. hold up.. Ill get some.. just dont be mad fditty..


 Haha! I knew u were avoidin me Fuck em, get the DNAs done 1st. Then nurse em back!





George Lopez standup is on HBO!! U member!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

haha i bet theyll be fine. nothing a lil TLC cant cure.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

lovely. id say 3-4 more weeks? when did ya start em on 12/12?


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Haha! I knew u were avoidin me Fuck em, get the DNAs done 1st. Then nurse em back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha i wasnt avoiding you.. just avoiding posting pics  New growth looks fine.. they are just growing slooowww.. I dunno, Ive had them on 24-0 I think Im gonna switch them to 18-6 and hopefully theyll start looking better.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> lovely. id say 3-4 more weeks? when did ya start em on 12/12?


I hope not!!!!!!!!!! they are on almost 10 weeks now! I think theyre gonna be done in 10 days.. Im hoping.. cause I really needa chop.. that was a lower bud and the majority of pistils are FINALLY turning red.. Trichs are still clear from what I can see..


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

here is a higher bud.. taken on the date shown..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

ever thought of doing a staggered harvest? the top id say 2 weeks. let em swell nice and big.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

id say they are 60% red pistils at least.. and all them are starting to reseed..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

btw this is opinion, not experience.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

what about trichomes? if they are starting to reseed then i would chop. how many weeks are you in?


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

I have 1200 watts going in a 10 sq foot closet.. with underlighting.. there is plenty of light for lower buds to ripen at an equal rate as higher buds.. they are sativa dominant and Id say theyll be as big as they can get within 2 week.. I really needa chop cause my place stinks bad too..


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

10 weeks, Im chopping on 12 .. Ive already chopped one.. and its VERY potent


----------



## D.tea (May 20, 2010)

Re-seed?! That can happen?! What is that? How can I prevent it?! What do I look for?! lol

Oh, hehe, I did 17/7 just to be different during my veg


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

Ive also taken samples.. they are all very potent.. All im really considering at this point is weight..


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Re-seed?! That can happen?! What is that? How can I prevent it?! What do I look for?! lol
> 
> Oh, hehe, I did 17/7 just to be different during my veg


Im confused?! huh? lol


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> what about trichomes? if they are starting to reseed then i would chop. how many weeks are you in?


oh i see.. trichs dont reseed.. pistils do.. but yea they are reseeding and trichs are clear to milky at this point..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

well they will basically hermie first when you leave them too long and create bananas and self polinate. they will sometimes throw a few seeds just for kicks. idk why. btw, if you do leave long and get those bananas, then pollinate another femmed plant or a female, and you will get feminised seeds. its called the rodelization method.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

sooo confused...

heres an even lower bud..
I really hope I hit a pound...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

lol i meant trichome color. only true way to tell when they are done.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

9 days ago


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> lol i meant trichome color. only true way to tell when they are done.


I disagree.. trich color is overrated.. you can just tell when the bud turns an golden color it's ripe..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

ok, to each his own. trich color indicates when the thc has converted into its psychoactive form. when they are milky to amber to mostly amber, they are pretty much ripe. you can get a golden color early on in flowering with some strains, making it a hard indication to go off of. in all marijuana strains, the trichomes will tell you when its done.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ok, to each his own. trich color indicates when the thc has converted into its psychoactive form. when they are milky to amber to mostly amber, they are pretty much ripe. you can get a golden color early on in flowering with some strains, making it a hard indication to go off of. in all marijuana strains, the trichomes will tell you when its done.


It all depends on preference. When trichs are clear to milky they actually contain the most thc..

from wikipedia


Cannabis buds are typically harvested when fully ripe. Generally, ripeness is defined as when the white pistils start to turn dark yellow, orange, light to mid red, etc. and the trichomes, "crystals", barely begin to turn milky from clear. [31] These trichomes can range from completely clear (generally deemed underdeveloped), to amberish-red. Ideally, professionals will use a decent power magnifying glass, a brix meter (to measure "sugar" content), and a microscope. The potential seed pods swell with resins usually reserved for seed production, thus improving the quality of the buds (called _colitas_, Spanish for "little tails"), which will swell to form full "colas" (Spanish for "tails"). If harvested early on with only a few of the pistils turned color, the buds will have a more pure THC content and less of the cannabinoids CBD and CBN. The latter cannabinoids are non-psychoactive; they contribute to the bouquet of the marijuana and modulate the overall nature of the high anywhere from purely psychedelic to purely sedative.

actually a awesome article put together about marijuana cultivation.. check it out.. VERY informative.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_cultivation


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

well if you leave them longer, the last two weeks you get MASSIVE swell. you can double your weight. oh and if you harvest the top and leave the bottom of the plant to continue flowering you can increase yield.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> well if you leave them longer, the last two weeks you get MASSIVE swell. you can double your weight. oh and if you harvest the top and leave the bottom of the plant to continue flowering you can increase yield.


lol i know man.. Believe me I know.. theyll be done in 2 week.. believe me. they will not get any bigger.. they are a 9 week stain flowering for 12.. these pics are old and dont represent how they look now.. look at FDDs stickied link.. it says the exact same thing. harvest when golden.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

*








Sticky: Harvest time....... a tutorial. *


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

haha jn i trust ya. you know em better than anyone else. thanks man ill give it a read.


----------



## JN811 (May 20, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha jn i trust ya. you know em better than anyone else. thanks man ill give it a read.


haha I def. wouldnt go that far..but yea i do see alot of ppl harvesting way to early and I hear ya.. Its hard being patient.. especially dealing with how much this shit smells.. I no longer feel safe and 2 weeks is longer than I even want to wait..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 20, 2010)

ya im going to be getting heavy duty self reciprocating carbon filters.


----------



## dopefarmer (May 21, 2010)

man i been watchin this thread since the start, you ALL are some straight up clowns (no disrespect intended.. simply meaning funny individuals for any yuppies who view this) Great thread to watch just wanna give my props as well as +REP to fditty for this strain it looks amazing very impressive looking, as well as wish luck to "J" on this grow and +REP to jay for the "fab 5" grow those look awesome. ill be subed up and watching this CONvict grow.. just thought i would make my presence known... kinda been the suspect strange looking kid in the dark corner of the party with the thick glasses watching this thread haha figured i would step into the light.


----------



## D.tea (May 21, 2010)

> Everything I say or post period on this website is a complete fabrication. im a robot not even a real person. my owner doesnt know i troll cannabis forums while he sleeps in my free time. he never even uses me... ever


May I also use this statement? My processors have been unable to word this truth ever so eloquently.


----------



## Delux83 (May 21, 2010)

man u guys always fucking post so much that i have all kinds of shit i want to say while i read it but fuckihng forget by the time i get to the end haha but gotta the read is always entertaining


----------



## D.tea (May 21, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> man u guys always fucking post so much that i have all kinds of shit i want to say while i read it but fuckihng forget by the time i get to the end haha but gotta the read is always entertaining


This happens to me alot to! But, when it doesn't you get REALLY long ass posts!  I'll see you in my journal? I'll be lurkin' for a lil' while still.


----------



## Delux83 (May 21, 2010)

haha was just there


----------



## dopefarmer (May 21, 2010)

D.tea said:


> May I also use this statement? My processors have been unable to word this truth ever so eloquently.


 
hahaha for sure... as a robot I have no sense of copy right infringement anyway...


----------



## Fditty00 (May 21, 2010)

Boys and Girls, the word for the day, is Recede. ---To go, or back away. Such as a hairline

This ghetto spell check, was brought to you by.... The letter L, The number 0, and another L, for GP


----------



## Delux83 (May 21, 2010)

bwa hahahahahahahahahahahahaha muwahahahahahahahahaha ID REP U BUT I CANT lol hahahaha


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 21, 2010)

lookin real good JN! ur close to harvest props!


----------



## JN811 (May 21, 2010)

ahahahaha noted. hope ill never have to use that word concerning my hair..


----------



## JN811 (May 21, 2010)

honestly i thought i was spelling it wrong.. just didnt care too much..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 21, 2010)

They send u to school, buy u the books, and look.... lol


----------



## JN811 (May 21, 2010)

hahaha.. Im not in spelling school.. I put receed and it came up with reseed in spell check so I was like fuck it close enough.. did u see this article? http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=382218&src=1


----------



## JN811 (May 21, 2010)

i put the story in speedyz site hold up ill copy it.. I know I posted it here but it was really confusing when I re-read it..




It was one of my best friends, girlfriends b-day and we all got fucked u.. we drank a pint of JD before even leaving.. It was like a night ud see on jersey shores.. me and my friends were the only non-Italianos there like 18 italians with spiked hair, gold chains, and hairy chests... the whole 9 yards..

so we got a explorer limo.. when we get to the were at the club bar my friends, girlfriend's ex boyfriend is there.. and me being the antagonizer I am was like "dude, u needa fuck that guy up," just playing around... I guess he was hitting on my buddies gf all night..

So the explorer limo picks us up at 2 a.m. and it takes us to another bar thats open till 4am....Im VERY hammered at this point and lose my friends and am getting the spins and shit..so I needa sit down for a second.. my friend apparently takes a taxi with her ex and his friend.. ??? why, cause hes an idiot... 


In the taxi I guess my friend gets punched by her ex... he gets outta the taxi and starts walking to her house.. where the taxi was headed.. So he picks up a brick on the way and smashes her ex in the back of the head multiple times... and then calls the cops and turns himself in... The dude is in Intesive Care right now, has a fractured skull, is most likely deaf in one ear.. my buddys still sitting in a cell until tomorrow at his bail hearing.. hes being charged aggravated battery for assult with a deadly weapon... what an idiot.. 

oh and BTW i talked to his gf today and all the Italians are backing her ex bf... her driveway apparently has TONS of blood stained into it.. Yes i feel bad for him but what a dumb fucking move..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 21, 2010)

Yup! Ur homie is someones girl, up in Crook County! Fucked up! All over a chick, damn shame. Thats why, IF I drink, its at home. Rather smoke doh


----------



## JN811 (May 21, 2010)

that article is wrong.. he posted bail.. I just talked to him..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 21, 2010)

damn thats fucked up haha. what a dumb ass. never drink and put your self in those kind of vulnerable situations. just leads to bad things.


----------



## D.tea (May 21, 2010)

(This is how it woulda went if they all woulda smoked a Joint instead~)

It was one of my best friends, girlfriends b-day and we all got blitzed!. We smoked a phat blunt of a NLxWW power strain. We were supposed to go out, but realized our legs may have stopped working. So, instead of the limo picking us up, We had the driver pick up a few pizza's, some KFC, a few burgers, and WAY to much munchies for just us to handle! So we deiced we'd throw a party! We invited all the people we care to invite so we don't have to see people we don't care about, blazed more and all faded off into a wonderful sleep after a woinderful night!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 21, 2010)

Lol, WAY to many munchies!


----------



## D.tea (May 21, 2010)

I'm a big dude


----------



## JN811 (May 21, 2010)

lmfao.. hahahaha.. man u could at least get some better food for ur girls bday!  man I wanna chop my plants soooo bad.. I dunno why the fuck theyre so slow...


----------



## JN811 (May 21, 2010)

Im sick again..  with the flu.. or bronchitis.. or something..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 21, 2010)

If ur impatient, give em a few days of pure darkness. That speed up the process, then chop right after. Midwest weather sux! I got gas, the shitz, and a head cold! 82 yesterday. 59 and rain today!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 21, 2010)

Oh, I got the gas and shitz from eatin Mexican for breakfast and dinner. Not the weather lol


----------



## JN811 (May 21, 2010)

lmfao.. yea changing weather is what gets me.. one day its short weather, then the next is jacket..


----------



## Delux83 (May 22, 2010)

i want one
*[youtube]atrKO1tnNBY&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 22, 2010)

wow, thats prtty badddass.


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 22, 2010)

Damn nice light.


----------



## JN811 (May 22, 2010)

cats in heat for the first time.. really pissing me off.. dripping drops of super potent piss everywhere~! Left a puddle in my bathtub.. Wont fucking stop crying! kitty cramps i suppose. Fucking anti-cruelty society better call me back and tie her tubes!!


----------



## JN811 (May 22, 2010)

ahahah reminds me of the southpark cat piss episode.. should i try it?!


----------



## D.tea (May 22, 2010)

Frig, my cat was in heat like a month ago, and it's such a pain. Does your's do that really weird humping thing?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 22, 2010)

Im on iPod, what do i search on YT for that. I NEED one!


----------



## JN811 (May 22, 2010)

^^ yea dude.. its acting so wierd.. rolling on the ground.. sticking her ass in the air and rubbing it on everything.. It was in some serious pain the past two days.. I thought she was dying.. then I realized what it was..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 22, 2010)

Ur guys r doods, wtf are u doin with cats??? Librarians??


----------



## JN811 (May 22, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Im on iPod, what do i search on YT for that. I NEED one!


what u trying to search?! the southpark episode?


----------



## JN811 (May 22, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Ur guys r doods, wtf are u doin with cats??? Librarians??


ahahha.. My moms been allergic to cats and dogs so Ive never had any furry critters.. I wanted a dog.. but my place is WAY to small, and Im not home enough.. But my cat, stinkrat, is the shit thank you very much.. lol.. my friends talk shit too. But they all like her.. Shes a fucking nut, and plays like a dog..


----------



## JN811 (May 22, 2010)

btw she was a stray's baby when i got her..


----------



## JN811 (May 22, 2010)

on a more relavent note.. The babies are looking even worse.. My lease is up in less that 3 months and Im outta this apartment and I dont think thats enough time... Im sorry Fditty.. why dont u just take this journal over and post pics of yours cause I dunno if these are going to make it to adulthood to be honest.. Im really sorry dude.. I know u had faith in me  Ill make it up to you in some way.. let me know if u ever need anything..


----------



## JN811 (May 22, 2010)

If you want me to keep trying and think it will be enough time I will.. I just dunno.. I think their growth has been stunted quite a bit and there bottom leaves are jacked up..


----------



## JN811 (May 22, 2010)

Well actually I just checked on them and they do have healthy looking new growth.. So I suppose Ill give them another week and see if they continue to improve..


----------



## JN811 (May 22, 2010)

silent treatment...


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 22, 2010)

As long as they have healthy new growth they should be good.


----------



## D.tea (May 22, 2010)

Not the silent treatment, but I mean what HASN'T already been said in this thread? lol


----------



## Fditty00 (May 22, 2010)

Nope, silent treatment......


----------



## Fditty00 (May 22, 2010)

Naw, its all good. Do what u gotta do. Id never throw em out. I keep plants til they are pencil dust. If u gotta ditch em. Go ahead.......


----------



## JN811 (May 22, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Naw, its all good. Do what u gotta do. Id never throw em out. I keep plants til they are pencil dust. If u gotta ditch em. Go ahead.......


nah, Ill keep them.. I just dunno if the time periods gonna work out.. wit my lease ending and what not.. If they were where they should be and i didnt go outta town and what not we'd be good..


----------



## D.tea (May 22, 2010)

I'll keep a plant till it shows me balls...then, like any woman with bawls. I chop it up and throw it out.


----------



## JN811 (May 22, 2010)

plus i think the fungus gnats are the #1 thing fucking them up...


----------



## Delux83 (May 22, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Im on iPod, what do i search on YT for that. I NEED one!


think hes talking about the light they arre called plasma growlights 
link 4 that one is 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atrKO1tnNBY&feature=player_embedded
or search proto plasma growlight @ hightimes cup 2009


----------



## Fditty00 (May 22, 2010)

Found it^^^ $1000 for a small, $6000 for a big. The website has no specs, except the spectrum. Plus, gotta reserve a slot, for them to make u one...

J, I dont even know what to say. I just got home from a sourthern BBQ. Ribz,Chix,Chopz and 20 other side dishes. Give me a minute. Zzzz


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 22, 2010)

I miss ya in my threads JN


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 22, 2010)

i guess?? i dont get it?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 23, 2010)

Best cry ever!!! [youtube]ee925OTFBCA[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (May 23, 2010)

Remix that bitch! Take that, take that, take that [youtube]D_rE0RzrFY8[/youtube]


----------



## hardroc (May 23, 2010)

ahahahhahaha, nice remix man LOL


----------



## highflyby (May 23, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Remix that bitch! Take that, take that, take that [youtube]D_rE0RzrFY8[/youtube]


LOL I just watched some shit on PBS Nova...the guy who invented the auto-tune was on there....but he uses it completely different....he claims this way is "wrong" because it just stacks your voice on certain notes, instead of gradually declining it, making it better 

Damn you pbs......informational BS! I love it...



HfB


----------



## JN811 (May 23, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> I miss ya in my threads JN


sorry dude, Ive been checking them periodically and theyre looking great dude!! Ive just been busy as fuck recently..


----------



## JN811 (May 23, 2010)

Fditty, I just got back and left the babies in the flowering room with 12/12 while I was gone and they look much better!!


----------



## "SICC" (May 23, 2010)

oh damn that video was funny as fuck


----------



## Fditty00 (May 23, 2010)

Straight to flower?


----------



## D.tea (May 23, 2010)

Great video, so many funny versions!


----------



## JN811 (May 23, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Straight to flower?


I just did it because i wasnt home and didnt wanna run the mh while i was gone.. but i dunno, straight to flowering maybe the only way to get them done in time


----------



## D.tea (May 23, 2010)

So, how much does a yield suffer when doing a 12/12 grow? I'm just curious why people would bother?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 23, 2010)

it all depends on strain.


----------



## JN811 (May 23, 2010)

i dunno if any of you watch lost but im planning on getting blazed as fuck for this finale. Also, Im harvesting two of the Fab 5 tomorrow.. Also very excited for that..


----------



## D.tea (May 23, 2010)

I watched the first 5 seasons but 6 and 7 I haven't seen yet. Are they worth it?
Probably going to download them right now.


----------



## JN811 (May 23, 2010)

some of them are kinda slow but yea dude.. the last few epidoses have been the shit! Im phyched! They have a 2 hour pre-show that will get you up to date.. then the finale is 2 hours..


----------



## JN811 (May 23, 2010)

I actually think there are only 6 seasons total..


----------



## D.tea (May 23, 2010)

Ok, then I missed 5 and 6 not 6 and 7


----------



## Delux83 (May 23, 2010)

ok now that we seen the best cry ever remix whos gonna chop and screw that mother!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 23, 2010)

Lost? Naw man! Breaking Bad is on!! I just got back from watchin Shrek in 3D, on IMAX. That was the Shiite Muslim But it broke me for $60


----------



## highflyby (May 23, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Lost? Naw man! Breaking Bad is on!! I just got back from watchin Shrek in 3D, on IMAX. That was the Shiite Muslim But it broke me for $60


$60 gets me 3.5 grams....so I dont think your the one getting ripped off


----------



## Fditty00 (May 23, 2010)

Lol!!! Thats why we GROW our own $60 damn that sux. I dont even know the prices anymore.


----------



## D.tea (May 23, 2010)

Jeeze, thats harsh....$60 bucks would get me like 7g or more!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 23, 2010)

60 bucks will grow me another plant.


----------



## highflyby (May 23, 2010)

Well.....you guys also must remember my state has now BANNED ALL TOBACCO/HEADSHOPS unless they sell 75% of their product TOBACCO products....did I mention the new 85% tax on tobacco products in my state?

Awesome.....were going backwards....and my dude is out of bud...so I cant even give him my 30 bones for less than 2grams :[


----------



## Fditty00 (May 23, 2010)

Wuts Tobacco got to do wit DANK???


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 23, 2010)

nothing, but obviously hes getting his pipes and wat not there.


----------



## JN811 (May 23, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> 60 bucks will grow me another plant.


ahahah, thats what im saying.. havent bought anything since i started growing


----------



## Fditty00 (May 23, 2010)

$60 is alot of soil....


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 23, 2010)

soil? thats a BRAND NEW DWC bucket set-up with CERAMIC air-stones!! FUCK SOIL.


----------



## newport78 (May 23, 2010)

60 dollars wouldnt get you a bowl pack of dank here. Iv seen shit go for 90 a gram easy. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 23, 2010)

damn what area are y ou in? 90 a g? that US dollars? or pesos


----------



## Delux83 (May 23, 2010)

no shit think i need to move to where u at and set up shop =D ill sell my shit for $75 a g and blow up lol how much a fucking O go for there a P? prob nobody knows cuz u cant afford lol


----------



## swiss210 (May 24, 2010)

wow im at about 2 weeks budding right now and im only at half that, just some ak swag tho


----------



## D.tea (May 24, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> no shit think i need to move to where u at and set up shop =D ill sell my shit for $75 a g and blow up lol how much a fucking O go for there a P? prob nobody knows cuz u cant afford lol


I'll come. Two growers = 2 harvests = twice as much pay  screw 75 I'll sell for what I pay now and still make a profit.


----------



## newport78 (May 24, 2010)

Area is a secret. Cant shut down my people now can I? But an ounce usually runs around a G...Its not so much that its over priced as it is that all the major growers got shut down this year so dank comes in maybe a couple O's every other month.


----------



## D.tea (May 24, 2010)

Oh, so its only that expensive for your Dankest shit? Whats your normal prices?


----------



## highflyby (May 24, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Area is a secret. Cant shut down my people now can I? But an ounce usually runs around a G...Its not so much that its over priced as it is that all the major growers got shut down this year so dank comes in maybe a couple O's every other month.


This sounds like a load of riff raff to me :/ Who in their right mind would pay 1k for an oz. Thats the reason people get shot now a days......fucking ridiculous.

Edit: No offence newport, but the way you describe weed prices, you sound like my neighbor. This guy also thinks "dro" is chronic, and by "dro" he means terrible mids. So did you forget to mention there was a brick of H in that oz of weed, or are people in your area just fucking stupid?


----------



## hardroc (May 24, 2010)

It's all with supply and demand, if I sold.....I'd try and get top $ too....real "known" strains = BIG$$$


----------



## highflyby (May 24, 2010)

hardroc said:


> It's all with supply and demand, if I sold.....I'd try and get top $ too....real "known" strains = BIG$$$


Exactly. Grow legit shit, make legit money.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 24, 2010)

yup. thats how shit works. supply and demand, and f you have the best shit, you get more


----------



## newport78 (May 24, 2010)

No people are really just that stupid around here. Mids is cheap and in VERY good supply. Its just true dank (Yes known strains) Is INCERDIBLY hard to get here.


----------



## highflyby (May 25, 2010)

newport78 said:


> No people are really just that stupid around here. Mids is cheap and in VERY good supply. Its just true dank (Yes known strains) Is INCERDIBLY hard to get here.


Yeah....and that oz must be the only onion in town for that price


----------



## Fditty00 (May 25, 2010)

Ya muthafuckas still talkin bout that G-stack ounce? J, how them babies? They supa strecthin with the 12/12? Wtf??


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 25, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> J, how them babies? They supa strecthin with the 12/12? Wtf??


They gona make in?


----------



## JN811 (May 25, 2010)

yea theyre a bit stretchy but theyre gonna make it.. looking healthy at least.. Im dying right now.. havent been this sick in quite a while.. comp screen is moving as i type this..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 25, 2010)

^^^^ Sweet! Not about the sickness Bout the babies Movin screen is pretty sweet too!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 25, 2010)

hope ya feel better JN. get some rest dood!


----------



## D.tea (May 25, 2010)

Yes, the moving screen sounds nifty at least, but I hate being sick. Good thing you have medical mj eh


----------



## JN811 (May 25, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Yes, the moving screen sounds nifty at least, but I hate being sick. Good thing you have medical mj eh


yea im all whacked out right now.. bought the wrong dayquill so Im taking nyquil and smoking 2 strains of MJ so im doing alright..


----------



## D.tea (May 25, 2010)

Very nice. How goes the grow?


----------



## Delux83 (May 26, 2010)

pics? feeling better?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 26, 2010)

Aight, so, these were placed directly in Light Warrior, last Monday...


----------



## baddfrog0221 (May 26, 2010)

I can't believe this thread is 80 pages long. I subbed in when it started and I have read only half. Good god! Like the babes is that more convict? I want to get my hands on some cuttings!


----------



## D.tea (May 26, 2010)

Wow, 80 pages long! I've been here since 10...lurkin' for life! 

Nice cuttings dude! Not to mention, soil is pretty bamf if its called Light Warrior


----------



## JN811 (May 26, 2010)

one of "the Fab 5"  havesting the remaining 6 in a week..
*




*


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 26, 2010)

damn that shit looks like some fire. good job there JN.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 26, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Wow, 80 pages long! I've been here since 10...lurkin' for life!
> 
> Nice cuttings dude! Not to mention, soil is pretty bamf if its called Light Warrior


 80? change ur settings to 40posts per page Those are actually seeds. I figured we never were gonna see babies ( cause J was bullshitin, lol) 



baddfrog0221 said:


> I can't believe this thread is 80 pages long. I subbed in when it started and I have read only half. Good god! Like the babes is that more convict? I want to get my hands on some cuttings!


 haha, mine says page 20.


J, those nugs look compact as fuck! Congratz homie!


----------



## JN811 (May 26, 2010)

mine says 41.. but yea I dunno I think the big kushberry needs at least 10 days.. so Ill prob. just give them all 10 more days.. thanks electric & fditty


----------



## JN811 (May 26, 2010)

I highly recommend everyone watch Discoveries Channels, Life: Plants.. It really is good..


----------



## JN811 (May 26, 2010)

watch this [youtube]fGBIT4ly-Vs[/youtube] [youtube]qzILn3rWTwc[/youtube]


----------



## Someguy15 (May 26, 2010)

nice, shit is so crazy to see time lapsed like that!


----------



## JN811 (May 26, 2010)

yea man.. seriously watch it if you see it on.. it gives you a ton of insight into a plant's life cycle


----------



## highflyby (May 26, 2010)

JN811 said:


> watch this [youtube]fGBIT4ly-Vs[/youtube] [youtube]qzILn3rWTwc[/youtube]


Ive been watching Planet Earth/LIFe recently....just watched that episode....crazy


----------



## Someguy15 (May 26, 2010)

Got the whole series on DVR, and I didn't even have to remember to record it everytime. Love that shit lol.


----------



## D.tea (May 26, 2010)

Om Nom Nom


----------



## Fditty00 (May 27, 2010)

2 weeks til chop!


----------



## Marlowe (May 27, 2010)

Wow! Looks amazing... I do love how those 600's... And what they produce...


----------



## JN811 (May 27, 2010)

ahahahhahah you fucking goof! love the terradatycl! middle finger was pretty classy too.. those girls finish quick!!! look like my kushberry! I dunno why the fuck shes taking so long...


----------



## D.tea (May 27, 2010)

cause she's kush, and we don't care what kush does as long as when we smoke it, she's kushy


----------



## Fditty00 (May 27, 2010)

^^^ good point! I think the Skunk does it. Maybe stress? But you have figured out everything by now. No leaves dyin or fallin off? Its gotten more light than the Ice. Dunno. Skunk maybe. But my CONvict has Skunk1 in it. Its in the Power Kush. But its only 1/4 so who knows. As long as they keep bulking up. They are getting bulkier right? Or stand still?


----------



## baddfrog0221 (May 27, 2010)

Grow bitch* GROW!!!!*


----------



## Delux83 (May 27, 2010)

love the pics with the flyer too! sum frothy looking shit ditty


----------



## Fditty00 (May 27, 2010)

Frothy?Aint heard that one b4. Imma steal that. Maybe Remix that bitch! Take that, take that, take that....


----------



## Delux83 (May 27, 2010)

yeah i kinda make words up when i say frothy i picture the white thick saliva on a dogs mouth or the foam on the top of a capachino how ever the fuck you spell that, you know like the reason coating ur shit homie.


----------



## D.tea (May 27, 2010)

Reason? I didn't know reason could manifest itself as an object on weed! Thats just one more way it's awesome I guess


----------



## Delux83 (May 27, 2010)

bwahahahaha i never said i could spelll perhaps the word my dumb ass ment to type was resin?


----------



## D.tea (May 27, 2010)

I'm assuming thats the word , but with your dumb as we'll never know


----------



## Fditty00 (May 27, 2010)

capachino<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< hahah. I was more impressed with that, over the resin.


CAPPUCCINO



Reminds me of Alpa-Chino from Tropic Thunder


----------



## Fditty00 (May 28, 2010)

J, has either killed em, himself, or is getting fucked up, from being sick all week 

Just ate some cone (yeah I said cone!)-on-the-cob, poke (yup u guessed it, poke)-chopz, macaroni salad, pineapple, watermelon, cannalope<<<<always wondered why the sub name is Canna? And Cocoa-krispie treats! 

I also saved a fortune on switching to Geico!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 28, 2010)

A lil recipe!
2 sticks warm butter, not liquified, workable!
1/2 tablespoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder, or 1/2 teaspoon fresh
1/3 cup fresh chopped cilantro
a small dash of cayenne pepper 

Combine all ingredients to make a mega butter.
Use this instead of boring butter for ur Cone-on-the-Cob, splash with fresh lime juice. Ohhhh lawd!!!!!


----------



## JN811 (May 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> J, has either killed em, himself, or is getting fucked up, from being sick all week
> 
> Just ate some cone (yeah I said cone!)-on-the-cob, poke (yup u guessed it, poke)-chopz, macaroni salad, pineapple, watermelon, cannalope<<<<always wondered why the sub name is Canna? And Cocoa-krispie treats!
> 
> I also saved a fortune on switching to Geico!!


ahahha, all of the above! nah just been busy working out here in the burbs and havent been home..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 29, 2010)

Hahahaaaa! ditty u GOTTA be a DAMN interesting person to hang out with.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 29, 2010)

1 day, FuzZ, imma make it out der. Hope u got a fresh harvest in, cause im smokin it all!!!


----------



## JN811 (May 29, 2010)

U fuckers aint inviting dear old jn?


----------



## Delux83 (May 29, 2010)

lol i think it would be sicc to make a road trip and visit peeps ive made on here, actually check out the diff grows share smoke and stories see places ive never been RIGHT here in the US now that sounds like a vacation


----------



## Fditty00 (May 29, 2010)

Im open for ne thang! I luv all u fuckahz! If u ain legal, we move on. But, u bitchez make me
thrive! Lets do this shit!!


----------



## highflyby (May 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Im open for ne thang! I luv all u fuckahz! If u ain legal, we move on. But, u bitchez make me
> thrive! Lets do this shit!!


LOL, holla when you make it round my parts....but I doubt anyone would travel this far south...probably wouldent make it :[


----------



## Fditty00 (May 29, 2010)

Wayyt! I go to ME-AM-ME! Bi monthly. My homie George, is the ex-co-cheif of S.beach. He caught Johnnie Versachie killer, out on the deck boat. Andrew Kunanan! Im a Collinz rider!!


----------



## D.tea (May 30, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> lol i think it would be sicc to make a road trip and visit peeps ive made on here, actually check out the diff grows share smoke and stories see places ive never been RIGHT here in the US now that sounds like a vacation


this someday would be so cool.


----------



## JN811 (May 30, 2010)

i was home for ten min. today and harvested 4 plants.. pics tomorrow..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 30, 2010)

Problem is, CAli doesnt recognize other MMJ cards. Just like MI doesnt. To find a spot, where we can all chill, and bake.... Itd be Amsertdam! To bad, we can grow better smoke then them!


----------



## D.tea (May 30, 2010)

Them and there wooden shoes...I bet the plants refuse to grow just cause of the sense behind that...

referring to that only somebody who gets to high to easy would think of that idea.


----------



## Delux83 (May 30, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Problem is, CAli doesnt recognize other MMJ cards. Just like MI doesnt. To find a spot, where we can all chill, and bake.... Itd be Amsertdam! To bad, we can grow better smoke then them!


Ive been smoking down with friends way b4 there were any MMJ cards i could give fuck less bout that just dont have the cash flow to fund a trip like this ='/


----------



## highflyby (May 30, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Wayyt! I go to ME-AM-ME! Bi monthly. My homie George, is the ex-co-cheif of S.beach. He caught Johnnie Versachie killer, out on the deck boat. Andrew Kunanan! Im a Collinz rider!!


Well, not only does my state not recognize your MMJ card, look at our cops the wrong way, you may end up in jail for cultivation, for no reason 

hahaha kidding of course, but your all welcome here. We can go out to the beach and chill...fuck the police


----------



## Someguy15 (May 30, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Problem is, CAli doesnt recognize other MMJ cards. *Just like MI doesnt*. To find a spot, where we can all chill, and bake.... Itd be Amsertdam! To bad, we can grow better smoke then them!


 what ditty? Directly from the Michigan law...

"(j) A registry identification card, or its equivalent, that is issued under the laws of another state, district, territory, commonwealth, or insular possession of the United States that allows the medical use of marihuana by a visiting qualifying patient, or to allow a person to assist with a visiting qualifying patient's medical use of marihuana, shall have the same force and effect as a registry identification card issued by the department."


----------



## Fditty00 (May 30, 2010)

Thats fuckin sweet dood!!! I just took a picture of that. Sounds like Denver and Cali are callin ma name


----------



## Fditty00 (May 30, 2010)

Ohhh, J! Wtf? U killed em huh???


----------



## JN811 (May 30, 2010)

Lol, nah but they arent very alive...  i dunno man i just havent been home enough to tend to them


----------



## Fditty00 (May 30, 2010)

Unsubscribed


----------



## JN811 (May 30, 2010)

HAHAHA, well now that the rest are gone im gonna try to revive them.. they dont look too bad actually.. Ill take pics tomorrow


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 30, 2010)

hey J, quick question. 

do plants kindof start to auto prune themselves in early flowering. since i started floweirng my very bottom leaves have started to yellow, wilt and fall off. 

i water with epsom salt and im almost positive it isnt PH related.


----------



## JN811 (May 30, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> hey J, quick question.
> 
> do plants kindof start to auto prune themselves in early flowering. since i started floweirng my very bottom leaves have started to yellow, wilt and fall off.
> 
> i water with epsom salt and im almost positive it isnt PH related.


yea man.. once plants get older they will often shed their younger leaves.. it usually happens in flowering when you have some type of deficency, usually nitrogen.. but its not too big of a problem if they are yellowing slowly.. try giving it some N


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 30, 2010)

ok. i gave em a shot of my jacks classic which is 20-20-20 today in their watering. next watering ill give them a full serving just to offset that a lil bit.


----------



## JN811 (May 31, 2010)

thats stong man...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 31, 2010)

nah jacks is a really easy organic mix. very hard to burn with


----------



## Fditty00 (May 31, 2010)

^^^ i loved Jacks, used it for MANY grows. Nothin organic about it tho.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 31, 2010)

[youtube]j9yBPcn8IqU[/youtube]


----------



## JN811 (May 31, 2010)

i havent been giving them enough attention and the fungus gnats have fucked them up a bit..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 31, 2010)

Dammmnnnnnn! Mine are 2x as big, and there only 2 weeks old!


----------



## JN811 (May 31, 2010)

I know man................... Im not proud


----------



## JN811 (May 31, 2010)

Its the fungus gnats that were really fucking them up... Eating their roots i think..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 31, 2010)

my bad, ditty. just checked my jacks and yup not organic. man see what not smoking MJ does to people. makes em all crazy haha. 

but jacks is very light on plants. supposedly, as the manufacturers say, its very difficult to burn with it.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 31, 2010)

New soil, fresh pest strips


----------



## Fditty00 (May 31, 2010)

Ohhh, ypu can burn easily with it. I FRIED some WW and Blueberry a long time ago. Just start in small amounts. 1/4tsp 1/2tsp 1tsp ect*


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 31, 2010)

ya i did. and WW is such a sensitive strain IMO. mine burned like hell while i was gone was only feeding it 1/5 teaspoon of open sesame.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 31, 2010)

Why cant u get PM's???^^^^


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 31, 2010)

who me????


----------



## PBFseedco. (Jun 2, 2010)

JN811 said:


> i havent been giving them enough attention and the fungus gnats have fucked them up a bit..


If you transplant them they might just make it....?


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thats why i dont use rapid rooters. They wayyy to much moisture. Gnats love that shit! Needs a good soil asap. Think hes givin up. U can if u want....


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh Fditty.. u make me feel bad dude.. They are savable.. I just really dont wanna get busted.. ok.. Ill give it a try guys.. but if I feel like the heat is on im gonna get rid of them.. like i said i dont really feel safe anymore.. plus i dunno if theyll be done by the time my lease is up.. but ill give em a try for now


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

pics in one week.. we'll see how they are doing after a transplant and whatnot..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 2, 2010)

ya i know what you mean about the busted part. thinking about throwing some beans in to germinate but i dont know yet. was gonna do a stealth grow in my closet. my tent is taking way too much room for the amount of light i have and want to move first before i use it again.


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

everyone check out the fab 5 below if u havent already....lots of pics. ive harvested 7/8 of my plants.. leaving only the monster kushberry left!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 3, 2010)

I aint tryin to make u feel bad! If u gotta get rid of em, do it. No need to busted.


----------



## Normajean1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Got the new Journal up bro check it out.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 6, 2010)

I assume this grow is dead, along with the plants. I chopped a CK today. 4oz wet, in a 1 gallon pot. I got some before shots, nice a purple! Im to lazy to upload right now. Maybe tomm.... If anyone is still following this that is??


----------



## highflyby (Jun 6, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> I assume this grow is dead, along with the plants. I chopped a CK today. 4oz wet, in a 1 gallon pot. I got some before shots, nice a purple! Im to lazy to upload right now. Maybe tomm.... If anyone is still following this that is??


Er....I was?


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 6, 2010)

id like 2 see em one of my plants is finally turned purple!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha! J killed em I guess. Ill throw some purple CK pix up over there tomm. Ill prolly add it to my Incredibowl video.


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 6, 2010)

u got the incredibowl?!?! i wont one so bad! are they as kick ass as they seem?


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 6, 2010)

Its still at the UPS. It will be dispatched tomm. My UPS guy doesnt get here til 6ish tho. So prolly put it up, Tuesday, after I break that bitch in.


----------



## JN811 (Jun 6, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> I assume this grow is dead, along with the plants. I chopped a CK today. 4oz wet, in a 1 gallon pot. I got some before shots, nice a purple! Im to lazy to upload right now. Maybe tomm.... If anyone is still following this that is??


NO theyre still alive  just havent been home..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 6, 2010)

I WANT ONE!!! that incredibowl looks effin sweet


----------



## D.tea (Jun 6, 2010)

Ha, I thought it was a play on words when he said incredibowl. Anybody wanna explain what it is?


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 6, 2010)

*[youtube]N-OkYNIO3_8[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 7, 2010)

Got it! Right at 6:00 too. Kinda wierd that I said that. Its a limited edition! They hooked it up! Imma shoot the video tonight. Do a small write up. Ill post the vid and shit tomm.....


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 7, 2010)

that's one weird contraption lol


----------



## highflyby (Jun 7, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Got it! Right at 6:00 too. Kinda wierd that I said that. Its a limited edition! They hooked it up! Imma shoot the video tonight. Do a small write up. Ill post the vid and shit tomm.....


I wrote the company who makes the Incredibong....going to do a review for their product....wonder how the incredibowl will stack up.... especially because this 'bong' is suppose to be under $100.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 7, 2010)

I cant even find incrdibong on google. Lol, getthefuckouttaherewiththatshit


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 7, 2010)

show me some purp CK pics. ive been dying here. btw if you want someone to grow it out, id be more than happy to. when i move to my new location im going to have 1800-2400 watts of hps in my flowering room.  

plus i want a smoke report on it. ya buddy


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 7, 2010)

Youtube is talkin bout 90min to upload. Ill post tomm


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

Here is pt.1 [youtube]EG3eghKhSZE[/youtube]


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hahaha you wear socks with sandals! For real though should i spend $175 on that shit or no? Keep it real now homie....


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 8, 2010)

oh yeah put pics up of the purp on those PJs for u check it out


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

If u want a unbreakable, handheld, bong, yes! Its a show piece too. I say bong cause it hits HARD! But smoooooth. Its cheaper than payin $750 for a RooR. But its not a Roor.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 8, 2010)

haha just from that Vid i can tell that CK is the SH$t. haha. hows it smoke?


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

Fan Fuckin Tabolus! I was taping more rip shots today, for the final review movie. I need to lay down!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

I wish u 2 would just come to Speedys. I have a Incrdibowl full journal going.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 8, 2010)

haha so basically some PHIRE!!! haha


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

lol the only time you would pay 700 for a RooR would be if it was one of those crazy ass ones, or a 5mm thick glass one.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 8, 2010)

idk, i paid 300 for a nice thick glass bong, that broke in 4 months. if its as good as they say then it may be worth it if its unbreakable.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

^^^ ohhh yeah, If I were gonna buy another Roor, it would be a Fairmaster, or Dealers, 5-7mm. My 3.2mm broke, so I would go big, or get a HVY or Pure.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 8, 2010)

idk. itll def have to be THICK for me to get another nice bong. i about cried when it broke. but smoke a few bowls instead


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

[youtube]j-HjwzJswo[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

how do you break a 300 dollar bong in 4 months? lol

My two RooR's i had em at least a year n half before they broke, well one broke here at my crib after i got done cleaning it, it slipped outa my hand and landed on the carpet in my room right on the base of the bong. It was a strait shooter, both of them, the second one got confiscated by the cops haha


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

Mine dropped on the base too. Careless-ness killed mine, not the bongs fault.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

Although, those 9mm HVY's do have my eye. I just like the 9mm sound, bit the half moon perc looks tight.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 8, 2010)

well it was obviously a glass on glass, and some water got in between the stem and the neck of the stem, and got stuck. well i was trying to pull it out and eventually the stems neck just shattered to like 20 peices


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 8, 2010)

deeaaamn 9mm? that is *THICK* as *SH$T*


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

Id need help to get off the couch, that would weigh me down!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 8, 2010)

haha just get a mini crane to lift that thing around.


----------



## JN811 (Jun 8, 2010)

_*alright well this is after selling about 4 1/2 ozs.. pics came out kinda shitty but the bud is simply AMAZING! *_


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hairy and Hendersons!!!!! 

I dont know how those thin branches, supported those big ass colas?


----------



## JN811 (Jun 8, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Hairy and Hendersons!!!!!
> 
> I dont know how those thin branches, supported those big ass colas?


ahahahahaha! they dont dude.. If i pulled it off the wall it was leaning on the entire thing would collapse!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 8, 2010)

if you think my arms are hairy


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

TMI!!!! Jizz on ur shortz too. Fuck!


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 8, 2010)

aaah hahaha. jizz. damn i miss smoking. ya i have to tie mine up today cause they are starting to lean like lil waynes blunts


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

highflyby said:


> LOL


Hahahah! I miss this fuckin thread!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 8, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> TMI!!!! Jizz on ur shortz too. Fuck!


hahaha paint dude.. im a painter.. i knew ud say that though


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Hahahah! I miss this fuckin thread!


Im just a funny mother fucker 

Send me some CK fool...


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

Why? U dont gow anyway!


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Why? U dont gow anyway!


Well....agreed. We can make it happen...its outdoor season baby :

Edit: My avatar is beating the cowbell as mario beats that ass....awesome...their in sync


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

DMX behind the scene,is in VH1. Ill b back


----------



## highflyby (Jun 8, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Here is pt.1 [youtube]EG3eghKhSZE[/youtube]


BRO how did I miss this? LOL Not only are you wearing socks....you said "you could knock a motha fucka out with this" LOL

You made my day mane....great first impression...cant wait for more...showin me up with the video...but you know why I cant be video taping myself...this will become my theme music....

[video=youtube;14PgWitIbSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14PgWitIbSk[/video]


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

[youtube]xHaiog9wnb8[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

The write up, is in on Speedys, in the Medicated section. Imma do 1 more vid on it. Thrnnits complete! Make sure u comment and rate it bro! Thx


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ur vids link is broke, i think. I fan see mine, not urs tho...


----------



## D.tea (Jun 9, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> [youtube]xHaiog9wnb8[/youtube]


So, is DMX telling me he's becoming a rapping priest that reaches out to prisoners on TV? lol SWEET!


Anybody wanna link me to some more information about whats goin' on with my nigga X


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 9, 2010)

Shit! U know Earl locked up in Arizona again. Drugz!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;z4gK3RRtCHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4gK3RRtCHw[/video]


This is Hilarious


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 18, 2010)

Even tho J killed the CONvicts I figured I would show a harvest. [youtube]_F9Sqp_LL0w[/youtube]


----------



## JN811 (Jun 18, 2010)

LMFAO what u doin molesting those buds? nice harvest! hows she smoke?


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 18, 2010)

Video harvest nice! How many times u water in those 1 gallon pots lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 18, 2010)

Every other day. The smoke? shhhhhiiittttt, you'll never know! Nice Avatar, muthafucka made a lil $$$ and got all flashy and shit


----------



## JN811 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Every other day. The smoke? shhhhhiiittttt, you'll never know! Nice Avatar, muthafucka made a lil $$$ and got all flashy and shit


shhhiiiit fditty... im still the same ol JN from the block..  tryin to make me feel guilty and shit..  I do already.. my bad dude.. dunno what else to say time just didnt permit.. and i got a business and shit going with employees, im never home.. plus all my neighbors know..plus fungus gnats fucked em up good.. God was telling me it was a no go..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 18, 2010)

daaamn i want to harvest bad. 15 more days till my harvest. ( not by choice, putting house on market to try and move to CO and become legal and a caregiver  ).


----------



## JN811 (Jun 18, 2010)

and i made the avatar in response to this that u posted
shit!!!!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 18, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> daaamn i want to harvest bad. 15 more days till my harvest. ( not by choice, putting house on market to try and move to CO and become legal and a caregiver  ).


sweet! lucky you.. i wish i could be a caregiver  and do it all legit.. can u actually make a big profit being a caregiver though?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 18, 2010)

lol here in Michigan u can. I hear some asshole on the radio contracting and buying lbs for 4k. Seems like playing with fire if u ask me. I just stick with my patients and cardholders. Big business = big LE interest.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 18, 2010)

ya, i did some numbers and if you have 10 patients, thats 60 plants your allotted. have most an indoor and a greenhouse outside. do like 40 indoors, no limit on wattage. then like 12-14 outdoors, in the greenhouse during the summer then have mothers. figured about 18-24 Lbs every two months. then a good amount on the outdoor. patients can have 2 oz at a time, lets say the smoke 10-12 oz in the two months lets say you did you got 20 lbs on average. 8 pounds of that goes to patients, then you can sell the rest to dispensaries, lets say a conservative 2500 a lb 12x2500 = about $ 30,000 - $5,000 cost net pay, about $ 25,000 every two months or so.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 18, 2010)

Limited to 5 patients/cg in michigan so maybe not as profitable. But I would expect a CG with 5 patients to make about 30-40gs a year. But at that point you best be paying up on your taxes and have a LLC ect so uncle sam doesn't own you for back taxes.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 18, 2010)

ya, idk. unless you started a ligitimate business, you just show that as profits and and pay taxes on it. it is kind of a form of laundering money but some dispensaries ive heard actually right up a tax form on large purchases. not sure though. but i still have to research the details and work kinks out.


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 19, 2010)

might wanna rething colorado from what i hear from people who live there on this site shits changing everyday for the worse there gov trying to reg to much. was thinking to same thing but been hearing real bad things bout there


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 19, 2010)

well i started reading some stuff on colorado. they are passing a new bill or something that is just saying that a dispensary cannot be within 500 ft of a daycare, school, drug and alch. center etc. i think it also applies to a medical grow but i cant remember. so far that is the most dramatic thing that has changed so far. id be on 30+ acres away from any town and mostly secluded. plus doing this all legit. also actually going to have a caregiver to patient relationship, and do most of the things a caregiver should to my critical patients, if they are within a certain distance. not going to drive across the state to take em to a doctors appointment but would arrange transportation via paid taxi or something like that. i want to actually be a CAREGIVER. not just someone who takes patients to grow weed. i mean that is definitely a plus. 

also i would, to my critical patients, supply cheaper- to free meds depending on condition. I.e. a patient with cancer type of thing. something that is associated with high medical bills would get free meds. i want to help people. 

EP


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 19, 2010)

well i just read through the HB 1284 bill that was just signed in to law. each caregiver is limited to 5 patients, 6 plants a patient plus the caregiver's 6. i know a legal way to basically get 10 patients. i am really wanting to have 10 patients, so i eventually make this my full time job. checking and caring for patients, and growing mad weed  with 10 patients id be allowed 72 plants, 36 mature, 36 immature. would flower 34 at a time, and veg 34 at the same time to have a new crop ready to flower when i take one down. the last 4 plants im allowed would be my mothers. you can have any number of immature within the 72 plant limit but are limited to 36 mature, which they classify mature as a plant that has a bud or smokeable product, so anything in flower.

if you want to go outside of the 5 patients per CG limit, you have to basically register as a dispensary, and drop about $20,000 on fees, just to see if you will be accepted. its really a ridiculous bill but for what im wanting to do, not that bad. if i remember right, CG have to pay a 500 or 1000 dollar fee. but not sure about that. will have to recheck


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 20, 2010)

JN811 said:


> and i made the avatar in response to this that u posted
> shit!!!!


HHahahahahah! Im still J from the block! Buisness? What u doin? Paint? Sweet! Herpe Fatherz Day Mothafuckahz!
Off for some. Golf, Beer, Weed, Steak and Beer!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 20, 2010)

hell ya i want to go hit the links. been jones'in for some golf and weed


----------



## D.tea (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd love to be a caregiver. Nothing makes me happier except being at home, interacting with people, and weed. So combine all three and make enough money to get by without being a greedy rich bastard that doesn't appreciate free time! FUCK YA! How's that shit fly in Canada? Even working at a dispensary would be cool. I'd just like to see this culture grow. I love the people, the places, and the plants. God I need to get outta this town. Sorry, baked rant. 

Who needs 50 cent, when you got 17 bucks eh? lol


----------



## JN811 (Jun 21, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> HHahahahahah! Im still J from the block! Buisness? What u doin? Paint? Sweet! Herpe Fatherz Day Mothafuckahz!
> Off for some. Golf, Beer, Weed, Steak and Beer!


yup paintin..not a father but thanks and a HAPPY Fathers Day to you too!!


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 21, 2010)

aight this shit funny as hell heres what i need you to do



DONT WATCH THIS SHIT LESS YOU HIGH!! 



who am i kidding all you motherfuckers already high!!!


ok ok ok ok 


you can watch it now!!!!

*[youtube]nad1xY1zYLo&feature=related[/youtube]



HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA 






OK OK OK OK






Now check this one out!!!!


*[youtube]LQT_a1b24eM&feature=related[/youtube]


Bwahahahahahahah 




ok im out


----------



## D.tea (Jun 21, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHROFLAMAO!

Jeeze, good laugh, good laugh. First when Knuclkes was tellin' the bat winged girl to get outta his face lol
SO great
the second video is just funnier cause the lyrics are bad ass, and there such innocent cartoons saying the crudest things! Good Morning!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 21, 2010)

ROFL, the fact that someone even made that second song is absurd.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 22, 2010)

Stank, Stank, Wash ya ass!


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 22, 2010)

i dont care what you say

THAT SHIT FUNNY


----------



## AK49th (Jun 22, 2010)

what the fuck, where am I? started reading the thread 2 hours ago with big buds on the brain, now i'm watchin sonic the hedgehog rappin and shit. bitchin thread tho really got into it.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 22, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA at :58

girl step back i need fifty feet, lookin like a dime but you smell like feet, that line killed me 

booty like whooooaaaa, smell like nooo hahahahahahha

how did u stumble across that delux


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 22, 2010)

lol i forgot what the yahhh bitch yahhhh video was about and i was looking for it cuz i thought it was like do work kinda like when you tell a horse yahh you mean giddy up but instead its get the fuck up out my face lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just made a 'how to make bubble hash vid' ill post inna minute. 




Lol, AK49th.... Sorry bro, no more grow happinin hurr. Just another 'Growin the Ganja in the Dorm' thread


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hahah, waitin for Mookie Brown to shut it down!


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 22, 2010)

lol no shit i miss growing ganja in the dorm i PM that cat everynow and then he never replies his account still active though, fucker got my package then never did nothing with it? dont know lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lol! He ganked u for ur beans! Prolly got al those beans we sent him, growin big ass outdoor bushes right now. Not even in college, prolly some 50yr old dewd! Saw us coming a mile away


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 22, 2010)

[youtube]1brEvovg_PI[/youtube]


----------



## JN811 (Jun 22, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Just made a 'how to make bubble hash vid' ill post inna minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO! now ur comparing me to ganja in the dorm  at least mine germinated!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 22, 2010)

ah haha nah this thread actually is useful. growing ganja in the dorm was a joke thread that was hilarious


----------



## JN811 (Jun 22, 2010)

iagree, keep this thread open.. less than 2 months till i move! hopefully to a loft! then, my new grow will begin and i promise to complete it!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 22, 2010)

do you still have any CK seeds?


----------



## JN811 (Jun 22, 2010)

no  and i dont think ditty trusts me enough to give me a second shot


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 22, 2010)

damn that sucks. well maybe they will get popular and he can sell em. id buy some


----------



## JN811 (Jun 22, 2010)

you hear that fditty! I would too!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hahahah! Listen to yall! I sent out 50 somethin already. 20 got stopped at customs! I have 8-9 left i think. I just got my Burmese Kush, and Violater Kush today. CK is gettin ready to be bonafide DANK!!!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 22, 2010)

Shit son... if i get a loft ill be able to do it BIG


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bigger the better!


----------



## highflyby (Jun 22, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Shit son... if i get a loft ill be able to do it BIG


Do it!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 22, 2010)

hells ya. get some 1000 watters and GROW haha. at least 3


----------



## JN811 (Jun 23, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Do it!





Fditty00 said:


> Bigger the better!





ElectricPineapple said:


> hells ya. get some 1000 watters and GROW haha. at least 3


AHAHAHA, FOR SURE! maybe not 3 1000 watters big but we'll see!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 23, 2010)

haha 2 then? one HPS one MH

i know you like that mixed spectrum


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thinkin im gonna start another Party Cup Grow Off, over at Speedyz. Yall better come over!

http://speedyseedz.com/forum/showthread.php?963-Party-Cup-Competion-Anyone-...&p=26034#post26034


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 23, 2010)

ahh i want to join in but i am moving soon so im not starting another grow tear,


----------



## JN811 (Jun 24, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha 2 then? one HPS one MH
> 
> i know you like that mixed spectrum


ahha, that sounds more up my alley.. i highly recommend the mixed spectum to all!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 24, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Thinkin im gonna start another Party Cup Grow Off, over at Speedyz. Yall better come over!
> 
> http://speedyseedz.com/forum/showthread.php?963-Party-Cup-Competion-Anyone-...&p=26034#post26034


def. can partake, maybe the next one!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mannnnn! Its a 16oz Party Cup! These plants only get 15" tall. Get yall asses over here and sign up!! Not sure what the prize is, but Speedy told me he would hookup somethin....http://speedyseedz.com/forum/showthread.php?970-Official-Party-Cup-Competion-Rd.1


----------



## JN811 (Jun 24, 2010)

ill sub. but my lease is up WAY too soon


----------



## JN811 (Jun 24, 2010)

just bought me an itouch fditty.. how do i get on RIU


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 24, 2010)

Its a party cup. U can hide that n a trash bag for the move.. iTouch? Whatchu mean, how u get on RIU? Save myrollitup screen as a icon.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 24, 2010)

This is how my screen looks..






As soon as I click Speedy or Riu, my control panel pops up. Just b sure to save password when u login.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 24, 2010)

And yeah! That free iPorn! Got to spankwire and download it! Never know when u need to rub one out!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 24, 2010)

I cant even connect to my router! Forgot the password.. Guess im gonna have to reprogram everything..


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 24, 2010)

Dumbass! Lol, I did the same thing. Somehow, I rembered it from 4 years ago. Go fucn figure. I cant remeber last night!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 24, 2010)

fditty00 said:


> dumbass! Lol, i did the same thing. Somehow, i rembered it from 4 years ago. Go fucn figure. I cant remeber last night!


figured it out. Def gonna get the spankwire


----------



## D.tea (Jun 25, 2010)

Ah I do miss this thread. Sup all? Thats cool, your hash making video. Makes me wanna find a way to ghetto rig something up.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 25, 2010)

Rig somethin up? Like what? I can get a discount on them, Bubblebags.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 25, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Ah I do miss this thread. Sup all? Thats cool, your hash making video. Makes me wanna find a way to ghetto rig something up.


 U can get good bags called sprung bags shipped to u in us for 79 dollars. Pretty bomb deal if u ask me. High quality bags, used them twice with good results, looks like they'll last a lifetime if washed and taken care of.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 25, 2010)

hey do anybody have any experience with flushing for two weeks or giving straight water to the plant two weeks before harvest?? does it really effect taste, harshness and the way the bud burns?

just too many opinions out there. 

was going to give them water with nutes tonight, then on monday the 28th. then a really good flush til i see clean runoff. then i was going to do the drown the roots technique til the 3rd or 5th of july. is this enough flush or should i flush the 28th and the 30th then drown the roots? one gallon of water in my 5 gallon pots gives me about 1/5 of a gallon of runoff. was going to slow dry them. atleast 7 day dry

what yall think? or should i just flush now and til harvest?


----------



## AK49th (Jun 25, 2010)

i had a friend who went ape shit with the nutes until a day or two before harvest, and when you smoked the shit it about choked you out and burnt your nostril hairs gone. and what i have done with success for flushing IS the last 2 weeks, when you water them you use 2 or 3 times as much water as you usually do, if it was 1 gal use 2 or 3. It was blueberry and white widow and it really brought the flavor out. this specific grow i'm talking about were actually clones off of her mother plant and were sisters of the same ones she "chemically enhanced". My nose hairs have since grown back. Good luck, hope you get sum tasty buds.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 25, 2010)

ok well i guess ill give em one last nute run today then start flushing. btw im trying something new where you fill the pots full of water ( none of the water drains) and start fermentation which normally starts during the cure. have you done any grows where you gave them 1 or 2 really good flushes instead of the 2 week flush? my friend tried a side bud of my SLH and he said it was insane tasty. and really smooth so idk. btw using the FF granular trio, open sesame, beastie, cha ching


----------



## AK49th (Jun 25, 2010)

i haven't heard of that but it is very interesting. i have another buddy who has tried a 3 day mega-flush his first try, with the same ww and bb clones from the same girl, and it still had a hint of the nostril singe but not as much harshness. he did dump a shit load of water through them though. i have just been too scared to try anything quick and last second since then. keep the info coming on that strategy you're trying and give us some smoke reports and all that good stuff. i'm always in for trying something new, especially something that won't kill my nostril-fro. Good luck w/ it!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 25, 2010)

ok. because my theory is, with the drowning roots thing, is that the whole point of the 2 week flush isnt necessarily to get all of the nutes out of the soil, which you do on the first or second flush, is to be givving the plant only water for the 2 weeks. as i understand it. this in turn tries to replace the chem ferts out of the plants with just water. also why some people will use molasses with their flush water. well if my roots are completely drowned in water, this would in turn, hopefully, do the same thing since it is constantly sucking that water up through transpiration to get oxygen to the roots. this would, again hopefully, clear out most of the nutes in the plants and buds in that 3-5 day period. this technique is better explained in another thread by Riddleme. Riddleme also never flushes at the end. and gets good clean smoke with completely chem ferts. he says that the harshness and such is due to lack of drying techniques as he dries his bud for 2 weeks, veeery slow dry. im going to slow dry mine for 7-10 days. also supposedly that harshness is due to the abundance of chlorophyll that wasnt evaporated in the bud. do you think your friends dried too fast or incorrectly.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 25, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ok. because my theory is, with the drowning roots thing, is that the whole point of the 2 week flush isnt necessarily to get all of the nutes out of the soil, which you do on the first or second flush, is to be givving the plant only water for the 2 weeks. as i understand it. this in turn tries to replace the chem ferts out of the plants with just water. also why some people will use molasses with their flush water. well if my roots are completely drowned in water, this would in turn, hopefully, do the same thing since it is constantly sucking that water up through transpiration to get oxygen to the roots. this would, again hopefully, clear out most of the nutes in the plants and buds in that 3-5 day period. this technique is better explained in another thread by Riddleme. Riddleme also never flushes at the end. and gets good clean smoke with completely chem ferts. he says that the harshness and such is due to lack of drying techniques as he dries his bud for 2 weeks, veeery slow dry. im going to slow dry mine for 7-10 days. also supposedly that harshness is due to the abundance of chlorophyll that wasnt evaporated in the bud. do you think your friends dried too fast or incorrectly.


 Drying is more important then flushing by far. 5-7 day dry is fine, but like wine the more the better, just don't invite molds. I flush to save money rofl, it doesn't seem to hurt the plants at all, and that's a 30 dollar rez change I can put towards the next grow  After week 6 most of my growth is done, and the nutes don't seem necessary for the buds to mature up. Usually just do a 1 week flush, but I let plants go 2.5 weeks on plain water and they were remarkably FINE.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 25, 2010)

ok so a week flush i should be fine with a 7 day dry. giving them a heavy flush, enough til i see clear to almost clear runoff monday night, then one more then the drowning of the roots will begin. thank you ak49th and someguy. was thinking i may have ruined and screwed up all my hard work, just wanted someone with more experience than me for reassurance


----------



## AK49th (Jun 25, 2010)

i like the theory alot, hope it works out. keep us posted with the process and results!


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 25, 2010)

ur post are to long lol and im to lazy today to read em =(


----------



## JN811 (Jun 26, 2010)

tired right now.. but I didnt flush last grow and the bud was kinda harsh and didnt taste great.. it may of just been the strain though.. not sure.. this grow i didnt flush either, but i gave em a good 2+ weeks plain water.. everything tasted very good.. so i dunno if its a myth or not but id just do it to be safe..


----------



## JN811 (Jun 26, 2010)

but also like ak was saying.. i didnt hang dry as long last time.. only like 3-4 days.. this time 5-6 days.. so that may of had something to do with it too...


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 26, 2010)

Go to bed!^^^^^^^Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 26, 2010)

some of us dont want too


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 26, 2010)

^^^^ haha assholeõ


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 28, 2010)

J! Click Empty Folder in ur private messages. U should ever save them. These mods read them religiously! FYI


----------



## JN811 (Jun 29, 2010)

REALLY? thanks for the info! Ill delete them now..


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL folder now empty


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 30, 2010)

haha i emptied mine as well.


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 1, 2010)

u guys think this is a good deal? ofcourse im gonna lowball him like $450 and try to walk at maybe 500 what u think?


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 1, 2010)

whoops heres link
http://anchorage.craigslist.org/grd/1804764675.html


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 1, 2010)

I think so! Only if the filter is still good. But shipping to AK has to be outragous, so id snatch it up!!


----------



## JN811 (Jul 1, 2010)

sounds good to me! ive actually found REALLY good deals on CL but never end up getting them. Last time i found a grow tent, 600 mh / hps, inline fans, carbon filter, and nutes for $250..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 1, 2010)

ya id be scared to get something like that on CL. could be a UC and follow you back home


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 1, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ya id be scared to get something like that on CL. could be a UC and follow you back home


 and you really have no idea what shape the equipment is in...and no warranty. Eh 250 sounds almost too good to be true.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 1, 2010)

exactly. and maybe thats just because im a little paranoid haha. but hey, id rather be a little paranoid, then be in jail


----------



## JN811 (Jul 2, 2010)

LOL i think the same way.. but most likely its not a UC, but us stoners are paranoid... when i sold all my shit I was very "paranoid" about who i gave it to... probably lost a good $600+ but stayed outta jail..


----------



## JN811 (Jul 2, 2010)

best time to check it out is when u got nothing to hide.. inbetween grows..


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 2, 2010)

lol but thats when ur holding


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 2, 2010)

but according to this which i found on norml.org

Possession of less than 25 plants is protected under the Alaska Constitution&#8217;s right to privacy (See Ravin v. Alaska). 

and here recently they made it where cops can nolonger get a warrant to raid ur house unless they know the EXACT amount of plants u have.. so guess i can be a lil more lax about it.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 2, 2010)

ya alaska your cool. just stay below 25


----------



## JN811 (Jul 3, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> lol but thats when ur holding


HAHAHA true!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 23, 2010)

[youtube]oU0EkRiG3Lc[/youtube]


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 23, 2010)

did u get to try that one for free too?!?! WTF u sumubabiatch i wanna try some products out!!!! thats right im hatin 

oh and what did u think vortex or incridibowl which is better


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm mean, Vortex is filtered like a water bong. So the taste is better. But the Incredibowl hits harder. I dunno,i like em both


Yeah, it was free! I get to try their new products too. They have a new glass bong with ice catcher, that you freeze. And another glass bong that lights up HATER!!


----------



## JN811 (Jul 23, 2010)

Im a hater!! Give me your shit!


----------



## JN811 (Jul 23, 2010)

ok guys.. sold all my grow equipment today..  well i gave my cousin his stuff back and sold mine.. need the money.. going to panama in 5 days.. gonna get some 1000 watters next grow


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 23, 2010)

damn, i bet thats a sad day to have to sell your equipment.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> [youtube]oU0EkRiG3Lc[/youtube]


 i want to get one of these ditty!!!! is it worth the $ should i get one ?


----------



## JN811 (Jul 24, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> damn, i bet thats a sad day to have to sell your equipment.


mixed emotions.. i was definetly sad.. but i know its for the best..


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> i want to get one of these ditty!!!! is it worth the $ should i get one ?


I like it. I got mine for free, so Im not sure. Its only like $75, so you can't really go wrong. I'll do a review on it when I get back home.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 25, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Im a hater!! Give me your shit!


For what? You would just sell it anyways! Lol


----------



## highflyby (Jul 25, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> For what? You would just sell it anyways! Lol


Holler, I wont


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 25, 2010)

Fuckn Hyde! Ain't seen you inna minute


----------



## highflyby (Jul 26, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Fuckn Hyde! Ain't seen you inna minute


Yeah....returning to the internet after a nice hiatus. More or less my computer took a shit. Got a computer....and a much better phone to access the website.....got the idea from this nigga ditty I know


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 27, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Yeah....returning to the internet after a nice hiatus. More or less my computer took a shit. Got a computer....and a much better phone to access the website.....got the idea from this nigga ditty I know


T mobile? U got a jailbreak? Wtf are you using?


----------



## highflyby (Jul 27, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> T mobile? U got a jailbreak? Wtf are you using?


Hell yeah im Jailbroken. Its the only way to live brother. And totally legal now 

http://www.macworld.com/article/152935/2010/07/jailbreak_exemption.html


----------



## Fditty00 (Jul 28, 2010)

I read that the other day. Still had to get the Droid x! 10.1 flash


----------



## highflyby (Jul 28, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> I read that the other day. Still had to get the Droid x! 10.1 flash


I'm only using the iPhone4 because I just sold my galaxy s, got something new coming that shits on every phone in the US 

Oh , took another screen shot for ya, check the prices of the apps barmax and ivip in the app store 

edit: oops, forgot to include the photo, here ya go


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2010)

subscribed...late i know.. i just went threw all 104 pages.. but i was just looking at pics... ditty that convict kush looks fire... im thinking we need to cross her to my bubba dom pheno of sourkush!!!!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 3, 2010)

Aw shit! Here you go. Jn811, done killed the babies, gave up on growing. But you know I'm down. I'm in the process of crossing it with the Violator! 2x Felon!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Aw shit! Here you go. Jn811, done killed the babies, gave up on growing. But you know I'm down. I'm in the process of crossing it with the Violator! 2x Felon!


 
well do that first then we will cross it to the s.k...... WE WILL CALL THE F1 CROSS OF THAT "DA HABITUAL OFFENDER"


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Aw shit! Here you go. Jn811, done killed the babies, gave up on growing. But you know I'm down. I'm in the process of crossing it with the Violator! 2x Felon!


 bwahahahahaha that shit cracked me up this thread is 1037 pages and you pretty much summed it all up in 8 words i need some damn beans was thinking bout buying sum on pay day wouldnt you know my car just broke down for the 3rd time.... and i JUST got fucking caught up back in the hole i go


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 4, 2010)

highflyby said:


> I'm only using the iPhone4 because I just sold my galaxy s, got something new coming that shits on every phone in the US
> 
> Oh , took another screen shot for ya, check the prices of the apps barmax and ivip in the app store
> 
> edit: oops, forgot to include the photo, here ya go


Ay how did you get the custom lil CS and RIU apps?


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

theres a rollitup app for the iphone? ive searched everywhere and cant find it


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 4, 2010)

No, you just add the icon to your home screen.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

oh ok cool. thanks man. i thought there was an app i was like why the fu$k cant i find it


----------



## JN811 (Aug 17, 2010)

been gone for a while guys, hows shit going all?! i just got a police scanner app on my itouch! Ditty whats that screenshot app called???


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 18, 2010)

stranger danger!! haha not much just got my og #18 seeds in the mail and trying to decide if i can start now or if i will be moving before i could finish ...


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 18, 2010)

You got 5-0 radio! I love that shit! If you hit the circle and the power button at the same, it will take a screenshot


----------



## theexpress (Aug 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> You got 5-0 radio! I love that shit! If you hit the circle and the power button at the same, it will take a screenshot


 
????????????????


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 18, 2010)

What's good JN, where the fucc you been?

I got that same damn app haha, i listen to the LAPD all the time, and some random ass places too.


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ????????????????


Whatchu mean Willis?


----------



## highflyby (Aug 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4475461]





Ay how did you get the custom lil CS and RIU apps?[/QUOTE]

Yeah bro....just add the bookmark....and add to homescreen....its pretty sweet


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah i got it  Ditty helped me out


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 18, 2010)

If you zoom in, after you hit the + you can get the logos.


----------



## JN811 (Aug 20, 2010)

missed you guys ive been in panama for the past 2 1/2 weeks with an ecuadorian girl, that i met on chess.com  had a great time.. now back to work


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 21, 2010)

Tha fuck? Lucky she didn't get u drunk, sell your organs on tha black market! Wake up in a bath of ice, no limbs left.


----------



## JN811 (Aug 21, 2010)

hhahaha we did get drunk but usually just ended up fucking... none of that kinky shit ur talking about fditty.. shes pretty hot.. wish i could post a pic..


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 21, 2010)

You can.just come over to our spot. Hit up the biggest thread. DICK! Come holla


----------



## JN811 (Aug 21, 2010)

wheres the link?


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 21, 2010)

You know the site! Ghostface


----------



## JN811 (Aug 27, 2010)

cock and balls


----------



## highflyby (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Delux83 (Aug 27, 2010)

lol i know the site to but post a link to the pic so i dont have to search through the worlds biggest thread for it =D or just pm me i wanna see! she better not be ugly


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## highflyby (Aug 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;H1fU7KTIyhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1fU7KTIyhc[/video]


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


>


u trying to say the girl was that nasty?!


----------



## JN811 (Aug 29, 2010)

alright here she is shell kill me if she finds out ill delete it soon..


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dayyumm dood! That chick is dope! I wanna motorboat those titties


----------



## JN811 (Aug 29, 2010)

HAHAHA, bet ud like to see the good pics


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Aug 30, 2010)

damn J, that is one hot ecuadorian haha. i bet you had fun with her.


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 31, 2010)

damn son need to brush up on my chess! i bet you that lil mami's accent just made u wanna melt! how much a week with her cost you


----------



## JN811 (Aug 31, 2010)

HAHAHA I had a blast.. I had an amazing time with her  .. i love the accent.. so sexy..


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 1, 2010)

Defiantly a escort!! Or she's playin him for a green card!


----------



## JN811 (Sep 1, 2010)

haha.. nah dude im just a pimp.. hahaha everyone i know says that greencard shit.. she is already married to an american FYI so she could have one if she wanted.. she wants me to come to ecuador and live with her there.. I have no money and she knows that.. shes from ecuador, she had to get a visa to go to panama so she spent $1000 to come to see me.. i only spent $400.. she also tricked her husband into giving her permission.. in ecuador you own ur wife.. extremely long story though.. shes only slept with one guy too.. her husband.. def. far from a whore.. i was the first guys shes ever swallowed for  we fucked on average 5 times a day  I tried to put another picture up but its not working..


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 1, 2010)

Figure it out! Pixxxxxx


----------



## cushpak (Sep 8, 2010)

this thread is hilarious!


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ We try!


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 23, 2010)

Fuck fuck fuck fuuuuuuck


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 23, 2010)

yeeeeaaahhh


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Fuck fuck fuck fuuuuuuck





ElectricPineapple said:


> yeeeeaaahhh


 lol wtf i miss
ditty ur an ass btw that you robbed that dude on that trade i needed one his QB now i cant get it and its all cuz of you lol


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 24, 2010)

Lol, im a stranger again. I didn't want that bs email, so they deleted me. DONT get that email, if you value your privacy. D,He made me that offer. The projection only shows I gain 30 points over the season.



Electric!i seen you log in at speedys, why ain't you come back? This places security has went down the tubes. Ill be there witha blunt and a brew, when your ready to come back.


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 24, 2010)

Lol,i don't even have rep anymore!


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a NEWB!!!!!!!!!!



Ps, I'll have CONvict s in 2 months


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 26, 2010)

tupac raps about T.I, Obama, and Hilary
I for one never thougt the nigga was dead elvis yah tupac na
*[youtube]EChOq-cGhWQ[/youtube]


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol, you think tupac would make a come back on that wack ass beat?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 26, 2010)

hell nah. if tupac was making a come back from the dead single, itd be sick as hell


----------



## JN811 (Sep 27, 2010)

Gotta agree.. That beats weak.. It def sounds like him tho


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 27, 2010)

lol pacs beets always been like that you hear changes? i could give shit less bout his beats its his lyrics that i love. beat does sound from the 90s though


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2010)

Thats not Tupac lol, its KASINOVA


----------



## JN811 (Sep 28, 2010)

changes, dont quote me on this, but im pretty sure that track was made after he was dead.. they just used the lyrics he already recorded and tied it in with the beat.


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 28, 2010)

lol brenda's got a baby was he alive for that beat???


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;WwSPKR4nKI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwSPKR4nKI8&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;-DoFvopKX3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DoFvopKX3s[/video]


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 28, 2010)

first one sounds alot like him 2nd one nothing at all


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 28, 2010)

He makes a good knockoff. I remember when Ja did Holla Holla, everyone said he was biting off Pac. But Ja was on the How to be a Player soundtrack, sounding the same, while pac was alive


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 28, 2010)

[youtube]m04Gjr6Z2uU&sns=em[/youtube]


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 28, 2010)

plants gettin down and dirty with ditty in a closet lol


----------



## bongblasts (Sep 29, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Jeeze, thats harsh....$60 bucks would get me like 7g or more!


60 dollars gets me a half if not more


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 29, 2010)

good for you. how is this relevant to the topic at hand?


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 29, 2010)

What topic?.we ain't been serious e ever!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 29, 2010)

haha true that. sorry, been kinda short today. been at work all day, and i need a pure indica rigth now, and i aitn got shit for meds.


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I got you, top bad your doc don't want michigan as a buffer


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 29, 2010)

buffer? haha not very clear headed anyways, your avatar reminds me of
[video=youtube;H1fU7KTIyhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1fU7KTIyhc[/video]



hahaha and not that quagmire being stiff part,


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;dyMXYE_50Ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyMXYE_50Ts&NR=1[/video]

To liven up the mood


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 30, 2010)

*[youtube]civOdWxd4Kc[/youtube]


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 30, 2010)

Hahahah! Fuckin classic! they snatchin up yo husbands!!! Hahahah




http://speedyseedz.com/forum/showthread.php?1865-Ditty-Remix-s-these-La-Cons! Click the link! Do it.do it.do it.


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 1, 2010)

http://speedyseedz.com/forum/showthread.php?1879-Bud-of-Month-September-Poll&p=69427#post69427


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 1, 2010)

^^^ do me justice!


----------



## mv400 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> ^^^ do me justice!


My god! Ditty what a gorgeous (?!) profile picture you have


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 14, 2011)

I need some pictures of CONVICT KUSH!!! Also need to know what phenos to look for. I got a male im trying to breed.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 8, 2012)

what are the genetics of convict kush?!? I have a few crosses going.


----------

